# Huffman serial number project



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi, This post is going to be for keeping track of the serial numbers of Huffman made bicycles. I will try to keep up with editing this post and updating the list. Hopefully this will help develop a basis for dating these bikes where none has existed before.The second post will have the list please feel free to post your numbers and a photo if you can or e-mail them to me and I will add them to the list. check back often and feel free to copy this information.
Please don't mis-use it or I'll hunt you down and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2007)

Huffman Serial Number List​ 

*Underscore _ Indicates numbers or letters under the main serial number*​ 

20995 = 1934-5 Model D-4 Dayton  (Sensor)
44052 = 1936 Firestone Fleetwood Standard (37Fleetwood)
86303 = 1936-7 D-2E Superstreamliner  (37Fleetwood)
87979_2 1937   D-1T Superstreamliner (37Fleetwood)
92469_3 1937-8 National Superstreamliner (supper15fiets)

1624_HCW = 1941 ??? (ejlwheels)
2959FBH_8 = 1937-8 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme (Mr.J.C.Higgins)
5937 = 1937-8 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme (Oldbikes)
H16061_CP866 = Firestone Fleetwood Supreme (easywind)

H5008 = 1941 ??? (ejlwheels)
H5608_2 = 1937-8 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme (shutterbugKELLY)
W6478_5 = 1937 Western Flyer mens (ejlwheels)

H10678 = 1943 ??? (ejlwheels)
A14449_3 = 1939 LaFrance model 51 Special Line (bentwoody66)
B18020_8 = 1930s National (Flat Tire)
H20062_3 = 1937-8 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme (37Fleetwood)
B20138 = 1940 Belknap Hardware Store (shutterbugKELLY)
H21732_1 = 1937-8 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme (Aeropsycho)
HW23744 = 1937 Western Flyer (37Fleetwood)
677_D50158_1942 = 1942 Military frame (ejlwheels)
A80304 = 1937 Airflyte (37Fleetwood)
H4???8 = Huffman Airflyte Twin-Flex (shutterbugKELLY)

108762_2 = 1938 Firestone Supreme Twin Flex (easywind)
1967FAH_2 = 1939 Firestone Flying Ace (37Fleetwood)
4114FAH_1_Z8 = 1939 Firestone Supreme Twin Flex (37Fleetwood)
4568FAH_1 = 1939 Firestone Flying Ace (easywind)
7820FAH     = 1939 Firestone Flying Ace (easywind)
9454FAH_7 = 1939 Firestone Supreme Twin Flex (easywind)

N_102578_2 = 1939 National? Twinflex (ejlwheels)
H119535 = 1943 ??? straight downtube, curved fender mount (ejlwheels)
H126782 = 1943 ??? straight downtube, curved fender mount (ejlwheels)
H321448 = 1939 (ejlwheels)
H413022 = 1943 - 1948 Dayton (ejlwheels)
H429170 = 1944 Dayton Civillian Transport Bicycle (37Fleetwood)
H471477 = 1941 ??? (ejlwheels)


14403_C = 1941-42 Dayton Mainliner (joyofravenclaw)
22261HBW = 1941 Western Flyer (37Fleetwood)
23664B_N = 1940 girls Twin Flex (easywind)
24839C = 1941 Dayton (37Fleetwood)
24873C = 1942 Firestone Pilot (37Fleetwood)
3551D = 194? Ever Best (Aeropsycho)
59711C = 1942 Dixie Flyer (37Fleetwood)
62637_C = 1941 Huffman National (Flat Tire)
76639_C = 1941 Huffman Top Flight (37Fleetwood)
48894_C = 1941 Huffman made mens (easywind)
63484_C = 1941 Huffman made mens (easywind)

225375C = 1944 Dayton (37Fleetwood)
8#27182 = 1944-48 Huffman frame (Aeropsycho)

7H052211 = 1947 Firestone Pilot (easywind)
7H081156 = 1947 Gambles Hiawatha (ejlwheels)
7H298597 = 1947 Dixie Flyer (unit5alive)
8H035665 = 1948 Firestone (37Fleetwood)
8H013431 = 1948 Huffman (37Fleetwood)
9H066645 = 1949 Huffman Deluxe Special (Ratpick)
0H035336 = 1950 ??? (ejlwheels)
1h140560 = 1951 Huffman girls (easywind)
4H121354 = 1954 Huffy Customliner (37Fleetwood)
4H144429 = 1954 ??? (ejlwheels)
4H729841 = 24" Boys Huffy Customliner (???)
5H617730 = 1955 Huffy Radio Bike (easywind)
6H203--- = 1956 Hyffy Mainliner (vrod)
7H210901 = 1957 Belknap (
7H486907 = 1957 ??? (ejlwheels)
8H628317 = 1958 Dayton (Flat Tire)
3H218663 = 1963 Firestone 500


Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2007)

Photos and Serial Section​Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2007)

Flat Tire said:


> 1941 Huffman National (like the champion but no lights in the tank)
> 
> serial # - 62637_c




sounds neat! can you post a photo? I've always wanted one like that. 1941 had the light on the fender 1940 had them in the tank.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2007)

Flat Tire said:


> I took some pics but photobucket is having maintenance....will post later...
> 
> Is the light on the 1941 Huffman long tank supposed to be mounted between the bottom of the frame neck and top of fender? Mine is like the dayton on the front of the dayton book that sells on ebay sometimes. I think its by John someone....I probably need to buy that book! There are no holes in the front fender on mine....sure would like to fine the right light and mount...




exactly right that is the photo of the cover of the 1941 Huffman catalog, the book is by John Polizzi and is worth it though most of the pages are black & white. if you ever want to sell it let me know I think those are the most beautiful bike ever made. does yours have the springer? if it is a Dayton it would be a Mainliner, the Huffman version was the Champion.

also for the rest of you guys, I have updated the serial list recently, check it out!

Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I updated again! there's good news and bad news. 

some problems are showing up prewar, either the numbers are crazy from the factory or some of the guesses are wrong. this is where photos would help if you have them. I got a photo for what was thought to be a 1941 which has the same seat binder clamp, and rear drop outs as the war time and later bikes (1943-1948). Also numbers for bikes with straight down tubes which is usually though not always 1937-40 and the numbers fit more with the 1939 known bikes (hard to miss a Twin-Flex as being 1938-39) though the bikes have curved fender mounts. we're getting good results don't stop now, we're just getting started!!

Good news for post war stuff, it seems that the first number, the one before the letter is indicative of the year. 1 would indicate 1951 or possibly 1961, while 8 would be 1948 or 1958 or 1968. we don't have any later bikes to know when this numbering changes. the decade is usually easy enough to figure out by just looking at the bike itself. also all of these so far have the letter "H".
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, I've updated the list with Marc's (easywind) bikes. I wasn't sure if you guys with the 20" bikes wanted them on the list so I havent added them yet. let me know. thanx again Marc!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2008)

another update! I added bentwoody66's 1939 La France. neat bike! also out of respect I only add the serials if you ask, I don't want to upset anyone who doesn't want theirs used.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

you've been added! 
please guys add your numbers, don't just use the list add to it!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2008)

ok another update! I added Mikes Flying Ace which poses an interesting theory. in 1939 aparently Firestone bikes have FAH after the four digit serial numberfollowed by a number underneath. which brings up an interesting question about Marc's Twin-Flex. Marcs bike has the standard Huffman/Dayton paint scheme. Marc's bike is also a 1938. Marc's bike doesn't have FAH, and Marc's bike has a different numbering sequence than the other 1939 Firestones! so... marc's bike wasn't originally a Firestone or... 1938's didn't have FAH, and or 1938 didn't use the Firestone paint scheme. my guess is that somewhere along the way Marc's bike had a headbadge swap and isn't a Firestone ( which probably raises it's value a miniscule amount as most of the others seem to be Firestones)
thanks for looking! keep sending in numbers 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2008)

very cool story Marc! I wonder if it was a replacement for a Deathbike style bike to get people to buy the new version. again it sounds like it may be that Huffman pulled this bike from the Huffman or Dayton line and badged it special for this purpose. this kinda makes your bike special, not only for it's condition but for it's uniqueness.
Scott 
P.S. I'll add your Flying Ace! there should be a number under the serial number (also notice the FAH )


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Hey Marc got a spare flying ace headbadge? I need one.








do you have another serial? the buy sell trade forum is here:
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=4
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 26, 2008)

your bike is definitely a 1949, do you want me to add you to the list?
here's the head badge



here's a copy of the catalog from 1948.




Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 28, 2008)

ejlwheels said:


> I got this girls bike recently.
> 
> I think it is pretty solidly a 1947.  It has pre-1948 rear fork with rear facing dropouts, an "H" stem bolt, Hiawatha badge, and a curved fender mount.  Serial number 7H081156.
> 
> I had an orphan ladies Huffman springer fork that needed a home and the fork is bent on this one anyway.  It seems to me that the sprocket should be the twister style skiptooth?  What do you think?




what badge does this one have?
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 28, 2008)

Update!!
A few additions to the list. a nice 1949 with a decal headbadge, a new one on me! most have actual badges. very cool bike!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 29, 2008)

my bad, I guess I should learn how to read huh? I have seen the badges but you could add it if you think it would help others.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 7, 2008)

ok I would say W for Western that's simple enough, frame characteristics such as dropouts with dropstand tabs which stopped in 1938 with the arrival of the kick stand, the straight down tube, the early Western badge puts it at 1937. the serial falls into the list right next to shutterbugKELLY's 1937 Fleetwood Supreme. so I am going with 1952... just kidding I'm going with 1937. I saw that frame, it was listed with a slightly earlier Fleetwood frame of a very similar style. did you buy both? $50.00 was a fair price. when done it should look basically like most Huffmans of that vintage. you might look at shutterbugKELLY's Belknap as a basic reference. some parts will be slightly different but overall they are very similar. here's the page from the 1937 National catalog. again due to the National being a top level bike and the Western being a Huffman level bike it will only be similar, the paint patterns will definitely be different and some parts will be upgraded on the National. I have the paint pattern for the Westerns if you want to go original. need I ask, do you want it added?
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 7, 2008)

does that mean that you got the other frame??
the big hole is for a different headbadge. some people call them a bottlecap style, there is a small insert attached to the back of the badge which when inserted into the hole is crimped to the bike. no screws or pins.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 8, 2008)

ejlwheels said:


> no, didn't get the other frame, but noticed it had the hole.
> there was also a frame supposedly from the 20's with a "DAYTON" chain ring that had the hole.  do you have a photo of that badge?
> 
> if i get another huffman frame, it will be a later style super streamline.




good luck finding a streamliner, especially the one with the curved rear stays if that is what you are referring to. actually they were made in 1937 like the Firestones with the straight stays. reliable sources have it that there are only around 8-10 around. there are probably a bit more but still very hard to find.
here are some poor photos of the "bottle cap" style badges. the National is the only one I have a photo of the back of the badge and even then the crimp is missing, but you can see the outline of where it used to be.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 8, 2008)

ejlwheels said:


> go ahead and add this # to the list.
> 
> Do you think my ladies frame above is a '47?
> I thought the 1/2 inch H star chain ring was introduced in 1948?
> You can add this # to the list as well.



sorry i didn't realize i didn't get around to getting the date to the girls bike. yes i would think it is a 1947. it has the new postwar serial sequence and cannot be a 1957 since the rear drop outs though still rear facing are very different on the '50's bikes. this indeed leaves 1947. as to the chainring it may be a late 1947 bike or the ring may have come out slightly earlier than you think. I have a photo of another 1947 with the same ring. the other bike is a boys Western Flyer. I'll add both bikes 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 26, 2008)

Update!!
here's my latest Huffman built Firestone to add to the serial project. it is a 1939 Firestone Flying Ace. serial numbered 1967FAH_2. this really is a breakthrough since this makes 5 1939 Firestone Huffmans with "FAH" after the serial number. thanks for all the support on this thread, if you have any serials to add let me know. here's the photo's
here's the ebay photo:





here are a few by me.









Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 11, 2008)

update of the chart. I added my new bike! a 1937 D-1T Superstreamliner, serial number 87979_2. if I have forgot to add your bike please remind me, also if you haven't added yours, post the serial and I'll add it.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2008)

you've been added. Your bike is the earliest on the list! I would love it if you would post a photo here for reference if you can.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

@ Ronald, Welcome Ronald,
remember to post some photos, I'll add your serial and name to the list!

@ red.auburn851, the serial number is on the bottom of the bottom bracket (under the crank) if you post photos I can better help identify your bike.
also, do you have an Auburn851?




Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

sometimes, if it has been repainted, you have to scrape  away the thick paint. don't do this if it is original paint. also there are numbers on the fork crown which may help. here is a photo of a couple setial numbers so you'll know what you're looking for.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 6, 2009)

no, not my car. I have a friend in indiana and on a visit we went to the museum in Auburn, the pictures are posted here:
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2032
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 24, 2009)

by the time a bike get's to be that old, it is definitely collectible. 24" bikes while they don't have a huge value are more rare than the 26" bikes. please post the serial and a photo or two especially if you have one of the bike and your Father. sounds like a great bike!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2009)

I added your serial to the list! thanks, and I am waiting to see some photos!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2009)

here is a photo of a head badge from a Dixie Flyer from that period. it is brass which is I believe nickel plated. where this badge has red on the inner most section of the "D" mine is blue, I have a photo of a different one that is red also so maybe they came both ways.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm going to say 1941-42, that tank came out in 1941 and was used a couple years. In 1946 or 1947 the tanks didn't have the vents at the front. I haven't seen enough evidence to say exactly what year this change happened. yours is a neat bike, the Airflyte is a desirable badge. the seat is wrong, and you'll need a rack, but everything else looks good!
glad you found us hope you have fun here with us.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2009)

based on the styling and serial, I would say 1956.
from what I see it could use a good cleaning and thorough tune-up but I wouldn't repaint or anything like that. a big part of the bike is the original paint and graphics. you'll never get them back to where they are now.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, congratulations, your bike is the first that seems to defy the serial number chart! normally the first letter indicates the trim level so yours is a Huffman level bike which is the lower level without the tank or rack and it also has the smaller fenders. the second digit in the serial usually indicates the date of manufacture, yours being a 3 would make it a 1953 but clearly it isn't. all the characteristics of your bike place it firmly between 1947 and 1949.
your bike has the serial number system that in this post you can see starts in 1947 after WWII and continues through the 1960's.
the way you decode the serial is the second digit is the year but not the decade so you have to go on the traits the bike has to get the decade. yours has a 3 which leaves us with 1943,53,63. the serial numbers eliminate anything earlier than 1947, so your 3 would seem to indicate 1953, as by 1963 most Huffy's are middleweights. 1953 is eliminated by several traits your bike has that were changed before 1953, mainly the rear dropouts which were changed in 1949. 
so in conclusion, your bike is between 1947 and 1949 and cannot possibly be from anywhere within just about a decade of 1937. I'm going to hazzard a guess of 1947 rather than later as the 1948 catalog shows a newer chain guard, the one on your bike was being phased out.
hope this helps.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 15, 2009)

great find! they are both Huffman made, both late '40's. the seat binder on the Hawthorne usually indicates later dating but it may have been changed, or the bike is a '58, which is entirely possible.
the Belknap badge is very cool but the girls bike doesn't have tons of value.
I'd consider fixing both up and painting the similar and making a great rider pair out of them.
good luck


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2009)

agreed, photos are needed.
that said, the numbering sequence, when compaired to the list on the first page of this post roughly puts bike #B08048 in the late '30's, and bike #8H050076 at '48, or '58, or '68 based on the characteristics of the bike. with photos, we can probably get closer.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2009)

a better photo of the Belknap bikes seat post binder will help pin it down.
as Phil said the other bike is a CWC and not in my range of knowledge.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2009)

Jayne Cobb said:


> And here's my friends nightmare of a sad site  serial # 8H050076  He does have the rest of it in my garage.




Ok based on the serial and the overall characteristics of the bike I would be comfortable with a date of 1958. the bike's too new for 1948 and too old for 1968.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 21, 2009)

looks good, I had a 1948, it will make a great motorized project!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2010)

Definitely Huffman, Western Auto did use Huffman bikes over the years. is there the any chrome on the parts that are usually chromed? the bike looks like early post war but the serial looks late prewar.
post some closeups of the hubs and maybe some places where the paint is scratched on the stem and bars, front chainring and crank etc.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2010)

based on the plating I'm going to say early post war, like maybe 1947 or 48.
I have a 1944 which is similar to yours but during the war Chrome was not used. here is a photo of my '44:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2010)

whatever the exact age it is just great that she has kept it all these years and still has it.
now you need to get a vintage bike for you to ride with her! I have a Western badge just like hers if you find another Huffman.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going to guess that the second digit is an O not a zero which leaves the first digit too mean 1951. why the next number is upside down is anyones guess.
the traits of the bike are consistent with this theory I think.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

looking good! keep going.


----------



## commando1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi.  I just joined because I want to learn more about my bike.
Huffman Airflyte


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2010)

HI, you have a 1958 Huffy Middleweight possibly with the wrong fenders the fender braces usually are curved and bolt to the frame not the axles. being of a newer vintage than I typically deal with they may be correct but I'm not sure. very cool, very ridable. it should have peaked fenders, they should come to a point on the top of them rather than being rounded. I'm going to guess the head badge is off something earlier, though it may also be correct, but by 1958 they had pretty much gone to aluminum lithograph badges. it's a cool badge but it will need quite a bit of work to get it right again. they were flash nickel plated and had red and black paint.
I can add it to the serial list if you like, sadly I can't edit the original post anymore so I'm keeping the list up to date on my site at:
http://classicbicycles.comuv.com/phpBB3/index.php


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't know if you want to include Dayton branded bikes, but I think it may be of interest for some folks. To the best of my knowledge, mine is a 1918 model 172 "Motorbike". It appears to be the same as appears in images of a 1920 catalogue on Nostalgic.net (Thanks Dave). Mine has a serial number "721242". I don't know if there is any rhyme or reason to their serial numbers. I worked at a company building frames for recumbent bikes in the 1990s, & the serial number coding was ridiculous. Each year, the numbers simply started over at "0001"! I suggested we have a year (& possibly a model code), but my suggestion was summarily dismissed... They went bankrupt...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2010)

I've opened the Restorer's corner on my site which is where I've been maintaining the Huffman serial project. as of yet I haven't included any Davis made bikes but am willing to do so. we need to decide if they need their own serial number database, or if they should be included in with the Huffman numbers.
here's the thread feel free to look join and post there if you like.
http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=49&sid=60b9bd6f2482201e6373ada881271219


----------



## Joe V (Sep 22, 2010)

Just picked this up the other day, the ad is still on CL. Nice guy, gave me $50 off asking price.

S/N: 7H054773

New Dep front hub, Mussleman Model M rear hub, bald Goodyear tires on drop center rims, aftermarket Newspaperboy Bag Rack attachment, aluminum neck with H bolts. Would be nice if I can find the correct rear rack, kickstand and tank.

The serial number thread puts this in as a 47 or 57?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 22, 2010)

Definitely a 1947, most likely a Firestone Pilot, there are Pilot badges on ebay or I have one or two around. you need the embossed one.
Both the serial number project and the Firestone catalogs are maintained on my site. I am not able to edit the posts here and can't add serials to the list any more.
feel free to join, and join in on my site.


----------



## kyle (Oct 11, 2010)

*do these belong here?*

H 231173 S     and    K 53985   ? ?   Help me help you help meee...please and thank you... Just bought these to sell them...  Having te utmost troublesome time.  Thanks!


----------



## Springer Tom (Oct 27, 2010)

I have what I think is a '40 or '41 Firestone Fying Ace. Before I post a picture, where can I find the serial number chart you guys are adding to? Thanks Tom


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, again I'll add I can't edit this post and add serials any more so I've moved the active list to my site at: http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=49&sid=be12b7d25a055577b33ce88176d47c2e
simply make a post with the serial here or there and a photo if you can and I'll add your serial to the list.
another thing of note in 1939 Firestone introduced the Flying Ace which was a Huffman made bike and is distinctive in that the tank is part of the frame. in 1940 and 1941 the Flying Aces were made by Colson and the serials would not be found here. A photo would help me identify exactly what you have. the Firestone and other catalogs can be found here:  http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=42&sid=be12b7d25a055577b33ce88176d47c2e
Kyle, the serial on your girls bike is of the sequence of the pre and war time bikes. as we discussed, it is likely from around 1943-45. the other serial doesn't look quite right, is it from yout Columbia? if it is a Huffman please post a photo so I can get an idea what we're dealing with. I havent run into any Huffmans with a "K" in the serial. the letter usually indicate the trim level of the bike or sometimes one of the larger contract companies. B for Belknap, W for Western Flyer, FAH for Firestone, etc. the Huffman designations are H Huffman, D Dayton, N National, A Airflyte etc.


----------



## kage (Dec 9, 2010)

are huffmans ''rare'' if you will?  Also, how would one go about finding out what the original model was?


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 9, 2011)

I bought this one a while back, Supposed to be a 1941 Western Flyer






Serial #30973H?W   see the pic, not sure if the ? is supposed to be a B, P or an R (HBW) (HPW) or (HRW)???


----------



## MOST HATED (Jun 29, 2011)

*Can you help me scott? Or anybody?*

View attachment HAWTHORNE.zipHello scott,
i have one that i am asking for your help in solving. I purchased 2 bikes last weekend. One is a 1954 columbia . I beleive its called a newsboy. Going by what the owner has told me that is came from the factory with no chain guard. Said that it came with a optional pants leg clip. I have never heard of that. There is no head badge and only one decal on the bike which is rectangle in shape. It is positioned below the second back bone.the sticker reads " exclusive thermomatic construction" you can also tell that it also had a tank at one time. The second unit i have is supposed to be a montgomery ward hawthorne going by the head badge. I found a bike that looks just like it but its a dayton. Everything matches from the same paint scheme, colors, chain guard and the front end tension bars. The serial number is 7h280630. The wheels are a silver  gray metallic color with a thin red pinstripe that goes around the wheel. Even the chain gear is different. When you have a chance can you please take a few minutes and tell what you think.
Thanks,
scott


----------



## Digital_Angel_316 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Help Identifying and Dating*

I have what appears to be a Huffman ZEPHYR bicycle.  The serial number is 83735 It is a woman's model.  It has the older spring style seat with a spring in front, it has a kickstand a perforated chain guard, no 'tank' it has a basket and a horn and a luggage carrier.  Any ideas and information are appreciated, I may follow up with a PIC.


----------



## Digital_Angel_316 (Oct 30, 2011)

Digital_Angel_316 said:


> I have what appears to be a Huffman ZEPHYR bicycle.  The serial number is 83735 It is a woman's model.  It has the older spring style seat with a spring in front, it has a kickstand a perforated chain guard, no 'tank' it has a basket and a horn and a luggage carrier.  Any ideas and information are appreciated, I may follow up with a PIC.





Has this question been answered and this thread usurped by this one?



ABC Services said:


> this is what I was going by.
> View attachment 28592






If so, does that mean the leading 'H' is not put on these bikes (is it ok to call them bikes or does one have to say bicycle here?)?
Is there any other identifying information that might be helpful?  (will try to get a pic up).
The bike is in decent shape, looks all original (paint and accessories etc., not in terms of wear)
What does one do with such a thing -- to clean it up -- Not interested in (does not need) restoration per se.
Does anyone then actually ride/use these bikes are are they show and tell projects or just what?


----------



## Digital_Angel_316 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Bike ID update*

brake bracket says "NEW DEPARTURE MODEL D" - FWIW


----------



## Jose (Dec 3, 2011)

*pictures*



37fleetwood said:


> another update! I added bentwoody66's 1939 La France. neat bike! also out of respect I only add the serials if you ask, I don't want to upset anyone who doesn't want theirs used.
> Scott




Id there any pictures of the LaFrance


----------



## Jose (Dec 3, 2011)

*HUFFY anyone*



37fleetwood said:


> Photos and Serial Section​Scott




I'm a bit confused when it comes to serial #'s. I have a Girls Huffy with serial # on the bottom of bike of 8h230694 and also has another on the side of seat post of #A17050A. I might be getting this confused but I think I might have a Huffy LaFrance? Did I do the research right? If not could someone tell me what year my bike is and style. How does anyone know if it's a 38~48~58~68 ? What makes them differ? Is this considered prewar or postwar?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2011)

on the Huffman and Huffy bikes the first thing to do is look at the bike and determine what era the bike is from.
in the 1930's everything was about streamlining. characterized by sweeping lines and graceful beauty.
in the 1940's everything was about Airplanes. look for cues from WWII ariplanes
in the 1950's everything was Jet age. look for things like jet type intakes and the like on the bikes.
in the 1960's everything was Rocket age. lots of space age stuff, like plastic and that odd super modern look the '60's had.

Your girls bike has that very typical Aircraft carrier rack and other cues that put it in the mid to late '50's so the 8 would indicate 1958.
another tell tale on your bike is the "Fit-Sooner" frame with no seat post binder. it was designed to allow a bigger bike for growing kids by letting the seat be lowered lower than on normal bikes so they would fit a larger bike that they could grow into. "Fit-Sooner" came out in the mid 1950's.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2011)

Digital_Angel_316 said:


> Has this question been answered and this thread usurped by this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
I haven't worked on this thread for a while. the inability to edit it so it didn't get as cluttered as this one is getting caused me to move it to my own site, which is unavailable at the moment.
the serial list posted by ABC Services as you can see is helpful only if your serial fits within it. there are however a great number of Huffman bikes not represented within that list.
the absolute best way to identify a Huffman bike is to post photos here and let someone look at them and we can then discuss the dating process and how we arrive at a date.


----------



## Jose (Dec 3, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> on the Huffman and Huffy bikes the first thing to do is look at the bike and determine what era the bike is from.
> in the 1930's everything was about streamlining. characterized by sweeping lines and graceful beauty.
> in the 1940's everything was about Airplanes. look for cues from WWII ariplanes
> in the 1950's everything was Jet age. look for things like jet type intakes and the like on the bikes.
> ...




Thanks that really helps out alot
What about the other serial #? Is that a serial number or is that a lic.# It's not the first bike that I find like that


----------



## Jose (Dec 3, 2011)

*Huffy*



37fleetwood said:


> on the Huffman and Huffy bikes the first thing to do is look at the bike and determine what era the bike is from.
> in the 1930's everything was about streamlining. characterized by sweeping lines and graceful beauty.
> in the 1940's everything was about Airplanes. look for cues from WWII ariplanes
> in the 1950's everything was Jet age. look for things like jet type intakes and the like on the bikes.
> ...



 I thought they stopped making bike's with the prewar/postwar drop screw for the rear tire? So in the 50's they would be just regular crimped ears. Was Huffy the only brand that kept this?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2011)

*First, if this is to be helpful, please post a serial number and a photo of your bike only, ask all other questions in the forum.*
This will make this thread more manageable. As it is, in future, this post will be difficult to find being in the middle of the thread.

Huffman's serial numbering system is very difficult to figure out. many numbering systems overlap, while some were used only on certain brands or certain models. The serial chart provided by ABC Services is useful only to a certain degree. Many number patterns are not covered, and it gives a huge spread of numbers that cover several years leaving us with no real discernible way to pin anything to a certain year.
when I started this project several years ago, I made the mistake of letting people tell me what they thought their bike was. I should have simply grouped them by general number pattern, and alpha numerical order and only pinned a date on the ones we had definite dating for. during the years that have passed, I have forgotten the discussions and circumstances of many of the numbers in the chart, and have almost no record as to how the owner came up with the date given. in future, bikes will only be added if a serial and photo are posted.
Please, if you have a serial that has not been posted, post it, and a photo of your bike, ask questions in the forum that most fits your bike.

*Here are some of the rudimentary findings so far:*
(I used an 8 to represent any number, and an H to represent any letter, except in the case of 1939 Firestones which all appear to have FAH following the serial number.)

*88888*
(5 numbers) appears to have been used from 1934 to 1936.
*
88888
   8*
(5 numbers with 1 number below the other numbers) appears to be used from 1937 to 1938.

*H8888
    8*
(a letter followed by 4 numbers with 1 number below the other numbers) appears to have been used from 1937 to 1941.

*8888FAH*
(4 numbers followed by FAH was used in 1939 by Firestone only)

*H888888*
(1 letter followed by 6 numbers) appears to be used from 1939 to 1944.

*88888
   H*
(5 numbers followed by 1 or more letter, or with 1 or more letters under, or around the numbers) appears to be used from 1941 to around 1944.

*888888H*
(6 numbers followed by 1 letter) appears to be used during and right after WWII, maybe 1944 to 1947.

*8H888888*
  (1number followed by 1 letter, followed by 6 numbers) will be a bike made between 1947 and somewhere in the early to mid '60's


----------



## jd56 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Please add my Huffy Eldorado Serial#*



37fleetwood said:


> Huffman Serial Number List​
> 
> *Underscore _ Indicates numbers or letters under the main serial number*​
> 
> ...




Scott are you still active on this project?
I have what I thought was a 56" Eldorado and have attached the serial number (located on the left side dropout) and a picture of the bike.
Classicfan1 says it is a 65, can you validate either year?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

definitely a '60's bike by the styling. '65 sound's about right.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Scott.
Well I can't change my title of my post from the incorrect year "56 Huffy Eldorado" to the correct year "65 Eldorado", so I'm sure I'll get corrected again, again and again.

I tell you unless you have been dabbling in this hobby for some time, it is frustrating labeling and beleiving that what you have is one thing and turns out to be 11 years newer. 
awkward


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

6H would indicate '66.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 24, 2012)

or 56 unless you are saying that the 6 could mean 1956 and 1966. But the year is based on the style of the bike not the 6H.

I'm just saying it is what I read on your list and the ABC date book.

are basing the year on the seat post or the frame or the serial number stamping location or the style overall. I'm still learning and don't want to make this mistake again.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

6=year H=Huffy style=1960's...so 6H on your bike indicates 1966 Huffy.
if it looked like a 1950's bike the 6 would indicate 1956.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Well put*

That clears it up thanks. Wasn't blasting you just trying to understand the mindset of the serial number.
Didn't know H= Huffy. 
Thanks Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

just as further information, the letter usually indicates the model level.basically there was a Dayton level at the top, and the Huffman level was under it. I've seen some others which cloud the issue a little, they're usually indicative of who the bike is built for. something like W for Western Flyer, F for Firestone, etc.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to stir the pot! I said '65 because I thought he typed the numbers in backwards, but Scott is right. 6H indicates a 1966 model.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> just as further information, the letter usually indicates the model level.basically there was a Dayton level at the top, and the Huffman level was under it. I've seen some others which cloud the issue a little, they're usually indicative of who the bike is built for. something like W for Western Flyer, F for Firestone, etc.




Really? You mean like a 1964 Huffy built Western Flyer has had "4W" in the serial? I've got a Monark, a 1961, and its numbered like any other Huffy?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> Really? You mean like a 1964 Huffy built Western Flyer has had "4W" in the serial? I've got a Monark, a 1961, and its numbered like any other Huffy?



Huffman bought Monark in 1957-58.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

jd56 said:


> That clears it up thanks. Wasn't blasting you just trying to understand the mindset of the serial number.
> Didn't know H= Huffy.
> Thanks Scott




Being the young 18yr old bicycle scientist I am, I would like hypothesize something on the 1970s-1980s Huffys. I often see "HC" in the serial number on the head tube. I've come to the conclusion that this means "Huffman Corporation". I also parted out a 1976 Huffy, cleaned and resold a 1977 and a 78 Sante Fe. If memory serves, the LAST digit in the serial number seems to match up with the last digit in the year of manufacture. Could this be the codes for late model Huffys or an amazing coincidence?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Huffman bought Monark in 1957-58.




I am fully aware of this, hence why I posted it on this thread. But would Monark badged bikes be considered another division? Or a trim level? I'm thinking kinda both. Think of it as GMC and Chevy, Plymouth v. Dodge, or Mercury v. Ford. Another name plate yes, but it seems like more of a trim level when you think about it.

Monark Silver King to Huffy Silver Jet
Monark Spartan to Huffy Corvair/Belair
Monark (?) to Huffy Monza G.T. (A Monark one recently surfaced on RRB)

you look at them and really, the customer was paying for a fancier badge and some extra chrome. Thats it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

I would think by the '70's they had changed the corporation name to Huffy Corp. 
as for the trim levels, though it seems counter intuitive, I have seen Dayton badged bikes with an "H" and sure enough if you look at the bike it has Huffman level trim. stuff like painted truss rods, cheaper paint job, etc.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Huffy/Huffman same difference, lol. So I'm guessing after the buyout, Monarks became a trim level, correct?

I believe they were built until 1966, thats the latest I've seen. Even then, this Monark Muscle Bike was on the Muscle Bike Forums. Now, I do know that there was a Monark BMX company in South America...no relation I'm sure.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> Huffy/Huffman same difference, lol. So I'm guessing after the buyout, Monarks became a trim level, correct?
> 
> I believe they were built until 1966, thats the latest I've seen. Even then, this Monark Muscle Bike was on the Muscle Bike Forums. Now, I do know that there was a Monark BMX company in South America...no relation I'm sure.



Monark became a badge, as did Silverking, most of those were Huffy trim levels.
remember I'm mainly a prewar guy, so I'm not as good in the later stuff.

these are a few examples from the serial number list that kinda demonstrate what I'm getting at:
W6478_5 = 1937 Western Flyer mens (ejlwheels)
A80304 = 1937 Airflyte (37Fleetwood)
N_102578_2 = 1939 National? Twinflex (ejlwheels)
B20138 = 1940 Belknap Hardware Store (shutterbugKELLY)
22261HBW = 1941 Western Flyer (37Fleetwood)

then there are others that don't fit at all, some of these, I think, are people who have changed badges and don't think anyone can tell that they did.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Should I get my serial numbers in the morning and enter them in the database?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2012)

that would certainly add to the numbers for the newer Huffy's.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> that would certainly add to the numbers for the newer Huffy's.




Keep my age in mind when I say... "60s? NEW?!" LOL! I'm awaiting payment on the '76 Muscle Bike, but I can get the number, its still in my front room. Unfortunatly.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2012)

One of my Huffys has some very lightly stamped numbers, so I have to take some time and try to study the darn thing. But here are the others:

- 1961 Monark Spartan
Number: 1H751946

- 1963 Huffy Silver Jet
Number: 3H237186

- 1966 Huffy Silver Jet
Number: 6H037154

Scott, notice this little tid bit? On BOTH Silver Jets, the numbers "371" appear and in the same place. Can we get some more Silver Jets in here? Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## ovalboy (Mar 7, 2012)

*Firestone Flying Ace - What year?*

I just bought this Firestone FLying Ace for my son. He's 11, but loves old bikes and was just itching for a balloon tire bike. He is going to want to know what year it is, and from what I can tell, it's 1940's ... hopefully one of you can help me pinpoint the year

Serial number H593216












Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Is there a picture data base...*

Scott i see you have been doing this for a while. Thanks so much for doing it. For referencing it is great.
I was hoping there would be pictures of the bikes related to their serial numbers. 
Is there a place to see this picture/serial number list?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2012)

ovalboy said:


> I just bought this Firestone FLying Ace for my son. He's 11, but loves old bikes and was just itching for a balloon tire bike. He is going to want to know what year it is, and from what I can tell, it's 1940's ... hopefully one of you can help me pinpoint the year
> 
> Serial number H593216
> 
> ...



I would put it at 1946/47 leaning toward early '47


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Scott i see you have been doing this for a while. Thanks so much for doing it. For referencing it is great.
> I was hoping there would be pictures of the bikes related to their serial numbers.
> Is there a place to see this picture/serial number list?
> 
> ...



I try to get people to post photos of their bikes when posting the serials but it doesn't always happen that way.


----------



## Craig Johnson (Mar 15, 2012)

*1942 Huffman 677 D51646*

Heres my Huffman Military Model serial number to ad to the list









1942 Huffman 677 D51646


----------



## jd56 (Mar 17, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I try to get people to post photos of their bikes when posting the serials but it doesn't always happen that way.




Still, do you have a location one can go to, to look at the compiled serial# list / pictures that were submitted to your project?


----------



## okozzy (Mar 19, 2012)

*1944 Firestone featherweight - Huffman*

*sn: H152045*


----------



## bram1 (Mar 21, 2012)

*huffy?*

I recently found a bike in an old trash dump on my farm. I believe it is a huffy, possibly a 59 huffy convertible with detachable tank. I don't know much about older bikes and i was hoping some one could shed some light on the subject. The serial number on the left rear frame is G111715. I would like to restore it for my daughters but matching the original paint and striping will be difficult with out some references as most of the paint is gone. Any help would greatly be appreciated. I am adding some pictures if i can figure out how to do it.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2012)

Just to add to the confusion,
 Here is the number that is stamped on the bottom bracket/crank hanger of my Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.

 H 26302
      2

 It appears exactly like that.

 The bike seems to be a late 1937/early1938.

 The seat stays run straight back to the fender tip indicating a 37 style, but the fork profile is of the 38 type with the reinforced truss rod eyelets.

 The frame/fork & fenders appear to be original to eachother.

The odd thing, is that it has a Firestone Archer badge on it,(Not the Fleetwood badge) and it also appears to be original to the bike.   Strange.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 27, 2012)

*'35 Dayton*





4 8 3 8 with a horizontal 3


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Still, do you have a location one can go to, to look at the compiled serial# list / pictures that were submitted to your project?




Scott, I will assume this is the place one would go to see the pictures and related serial numbers. Thanks for having this available.


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossi (Apr 7, 2012)

*Huffman Byke serial number 1H222075*

I found an old Huffman Byke serial number 1H222075 with a springer front end this is for your serial number survey this is my first old byke.  







37fleetwood said:


> Hi, This post is going to be for keeping track of the serial numbers of Huffman made bicycles. I will try to keep up with editing this post and updating the list. Hopefully this will help develop a basis for dating these bikes where none has existed before.The second post will have the list please feel free to post your numbers and a photo if you can or e-mail them to me and I will add them to the list. check back often and feel free to copy this information.
> Please don't mis-use it or I'll hunt you down and
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beacheagle (Apr 8, 2012)

*Just bought first bike*

Firestone Cruiser
Model #18039A105
Ser#A1710562
I am new to this hobby, and just found this web site. I will need a chain guard and headlight to have a complete bike. Any help on what year or anything else would be appreciated.
Thanks
Beacheagle


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2012)

Please, to keep this post as useful as possible, could everyone please verify they have a Huffman before posting here. there are a few here who don't know what they have. if you are not sure what you have, please ask in one of the general forums.
Also please post photos, it makes a huge difference.
another bit of help, not all Firestones are made by Huffman. Firestone used many manufacturers over the years.

@bram1 your bike isn't a Huffman or Huffy, it looks like a Rollfast.
@Beacheagle please post photos of your bike in the Balloon tire bike forum for someone to help identify your bike. very few Huffmans ever carried the "Cruiser badge" and your serial doesn't look like a Huffman number.
Thanks.


----------



## 6Deuce (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had my bike for about 2 years now and was told it was a Monark when I got it, well the chain guard is definitely a Monark, turns out its a 43 Dayton. Serial is H118029_3_1943


----------



## Tony W (May 9, 2012)

*Airflyte*

Hello All,

I have an Airflyte Serial #A20507-3.  Does anyone have any information about it?  I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet.

Thanks.


----------



## petritl (Aug 15, 2012)

I have three to post; any idea on the years?
Belknap branded
1H014156
Can this be an original purple bike?








Cheftain branded
3H119998




Mainliner branded
8H


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's what I have for you,
Your purple Belknap is a  1951, I doubt it came purple but you never know.

Your blue Hiawatha Chieftan is a 1953.

and finally, your Dayton Mainliner is a 1948. Your Mainliner is a really cool bike. it looks to be about correct except the tank and front sprocket. I think I may have a 1948 Dayton ad showing your model, I'll look.


----------



## rakins42597 (Sep 19, 2012)

*1952 Huffman/Huffy Byke?*

This is still a work in progress. But I would like some more information on what exactly this is. Thanks for looking!


----------



## racerz (Jan 24, 2013)

*1947 Huffman serial number 7H023746*

I just restored a 1947 Huffman for my Dad, the serial number was 7H023746. I could not find any details if the bike was a champion or not. This was a bare bone bike, no light or tank and the bike came Brown with white strips.

thanks


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 24, 2013)

*1939 Airflyte Badged Huffman Model No. 31-SF*

Serial No. A 100 69 2


----------



## Bill55 (Feb 12, 2013)

*1947 Firestone Pilot Lady's Bike*

Hey Scott,
My mother-in-law found her bike in her dad's barn and I am going to attempt to restore it.  It is a 1947 Firestone Pilot and the seat is worn and headlight missing but in otherwise good shape except rusty.  The serial number is H294865.  I have a black & white photo from some years ago when she used to ride it as a kid.  I will take before and after photos and post when I get time.  Do you know who manufactured this bike?

Bill55


----------



## BHOFFSCHNEIDER (Feb 22, 2013)

*firestone archer*

i have a firestone archer serial number 37576 fs_k8 it has a stright down bar and skip tooth any help would be great thanks


----------



## Real Steel (Mar 18, 2013)

*1941 Huffman built 'Cadet'*

Hi Scott-

Thanks for providing this Huffman database, it looks like you put a lot of effort into it.

I recently purchased a 1941 Huffman built Cadet on eBay (the pictures below are from the original eBay listing).  I posted a short summary in the forum for Balloon bikes:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39341-1941-Huffman-Cadet

The serial number is 49358_C.  The 'C' is a partial guess since only the top half of the letter was actually punched into the metal.  Based on your database, 'C' makes sense to me. 

The bike is currently missing the front fender light, has incorrect pedals, is missing the seat spring cups, has an incorrect neck, and does not have a standard 1941 Huffman chain guard (should it?).

Your database currently lists two bikes as '1941 Huffman made mens'.  My bike seems to fall between these two bikes:
48894_C = 1941 Huffman made mens (easywind)
_49358_C = 1941 Huffman made mens bike badged as 'Cadet_'
63484_C = 1941 Huffman made mens (easywind)

Its my hope that the two currently listed bikes may help with identifying the original retailer for my bike.  How can I get some more info about these two bikes?

Thanks again for your work on this project!


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 29, 2013)

Huffy Galaxie I picked up at the bike shop for $100.

Serial is 7H071427. That would make it a 1967, right?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

*rakins42597*
sure looks like a 1952 Huffy to me.

*racerz*
the early postwar Dayton basic model was called the Challenger. not sure if this is what you have.

*dfa242*
Thank you Dean, you post is exactly what I'm looking for!

*Bill55*
your serial number looks right for 1947 Huffman, and Firestone Pilots of  that basic year were Huffman made. with no photos I cant be sure  though.

*BHOFFSCHNEIDER*
the Archer badge and serial makes it sound like a 1936-37 Firestone, but without photos I can't be sure.

*Real Steel*
I saw your bike on ebay as the auction was going. I even considered  bidding but opted not to. the Cadet badge is very cool, however I'm  thinking it was a generic badge offered by Huffman to small retailers.  there are many such badges that have been found on Huffman bikes.  probably the coolest ones I have seen have been the Gotham badge, the  Shooting Star, and the Thunderbolt badges all featuring various  airplanes with very nice looking graphics. Sorry I can't get you more  info, Cadet wasn't one of the big retailers' badges.

*JChapoton*
I think you've nailed it. nice looking middleweight!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

*Slightly Updated!*​ 


37fleetwood said:


> *First, if this is to be helpful, please post a serial number and a photo of your bike only, ask all other questions in the **appropriate section of the forum.*
> 
> *Second, This is a thread for identifying the year of manufacture of Huffman made bicycles through the gathering  of serial numbers. If you know the year of your bike, but have other  questions, this is not the place for you to be posting. Please post a  thread in the appropriate section of the forum. if you don't hear from  me you can send a pm and I will try to get you an answer. Do not only  send a pm, post a new thread so I can answer where everyone can benefit  from the discussion.*
> *If you would like to simply  ad your serial number, and a photo, with a description of your bike to  add it to the database, please feel free.
> ...


----------



## Real Steel (Apr 1, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> *Real Steel*
> I saw your bike on ebay as the auction was going. I even considered  bidding but opted not to. the Cadet badge is very cool, however I'm  thinking it was a generic badge offered by Huffman to small retailers.  there are many such badges that have been found on Huffman bikes.  probably the coolest ones I have seen have been the Gotham badge, the  Shooting Star, and the Thunderbolt badges all featuring various  airplanes with very nice looking graphics. Sorry I can't get you more  info, Cadet wasn't one of the big retailers' badges.




Thanks for the info Scott. The airplane badges sound really cool! 

What do think about the chain guard on the Cadet? Does it look like one Huffman would have used for some contract bikes, or should my bike use the more commonly seen Huffman airfoil shaped chain guard?

Thanks again


----------



## Justfound (Jul 2, 2013)

*Confirm date for SN H 141557*

So this looks like it should be a 39-44, correct? It is a womens model but the handlebars and stem are chrome and I thought that was not allowed then. It's clear they have not been replaced.



Edit- Added pic of the bike- Boston Lic plate!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 2, 2013)

Justfound said:


> So this looks like it should be a 39-44, correct? It is a womens model but the handlebars and stem are chrome and I thought that was not allowed then. It's clear they have not been replaced.View attachment 103206
> Edit- Added pic of the bike- Boston Lic plate!
> View attachment 103211View attachment 103212




more like 1942-44. it's a war time model. the bars and stem should be black or silver.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 9, 2013)

*Oh Scott...*

I know its been a very long time since I posted in this thread. I have more numbers and more pics for you. But first. I have had, since 2006 or 2007, a 1963 Huffy. It is not found in the 1963 Dealer Catalog. It once had a decal headbadge and is two-tone black and white. I will post pics shortly. But Scott, is it possible that Huffman did custom order bicycles either from the factory Or at the dealership? Is it possible they built only one or a few variants of one model for whatever reason?

The bike in question is what I think is a 1963 Huffy Impala (possibly a Bel-Air). It is black and white, which is not a listed color option for either model. It has a set of chrome truss rods on it which mount at the plate on the bottom of the steer tube and at the axle. Again, this was not an option in the catalog for this bike and when I bebuilt the bike these appeared to be original. The bike is 100% original minus a reflector I had to replace and the tires. I added a speedometer later on also. It also has a color-matched Mesinger saddle, when the catalog had solid white seats on every bike (possibly for photo shooting only but I'm not sure).

I have heard that the decal headbadges were first used in 1963 and that the Azusa, CA built bikes got them first. I got to thinking...could this bike possibly be from California? could it be a Califnoria-only model? Or did Huffman have leftover paint from the limited production of the Huffy Penguin to use up? I suggest the later simply because black was not a common color option in the Huffman catalog for that model year. I think only two models had it. One was the F-85 and the other was the Fury.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> I know its been a very long time since I posted in this thread. I have more numbers and more pics for you. But first. I have had, since 2006 or 2007, a 1963 Huffy. It is not found in the 1963 Dealer Catalog. It once had a decal headbadge and is two-tone black and white. I will post pics shortly. But Scott, is it possible that Huffman did custom order bicycles either from the factory Or at the dealership? Is it possible they built only one or a few variants of one model for whatever reason?
> 
> The bike in question is what I think is a 1963 Huffy Impala (possibly a Bel-Air). It is black and white, which is not a listed color option for either model. It has a set of chrome truss rods on it which mount at the plate on the bottom of the steer tube and at the axle. Again, this was not an option in the catalog for this bike and when I bebuilt the bike these appeared to be original. The bike is 100% original minus a reflector I had to replace and the tires. I added a speedometer later on also. It also has a color-matched Mesinger saddle, when the catalog had solid white seats on every bike (possibly for photo shooting only but I'm not sure).
> 
> I have heard that the decal headbadges were first used in 1963 and that the Azusa, CA built bikes got them first. I got to thinking...could this bike possibly be from California? could it be a Califnoria-only model? Or did Huffman have leftover paint from the limited production of the Huffy Penguin to use up? I suggest the later simply because black was not a common color option in the Huffman catalog for that model year. I think only two models had it. One was the F-85 and the other was the Fury.




Boy you are way out of my realm of knowledge! but that said, on the earlier Huffman stuff there were option sheets that were sent out with the sales people that had the prices for the bikes as they were cataloged and then a list of options and their prices. you could upgrade the lights, or subtract $x.xx without chain guards, that sort of thing. Colors are another of those things, if you wanted, they'd let you choose the color combos. later as they got huge, I imagine there was less and less of that sort of thing, but I have no knowledge of it.

I'm going to name you as the Huffy expert, being the resident Huffman expert has been a title I have never been comfortable with, but it's what I've been stuck with. So, from here on out, you're the Huffy Guy, you know way more than I on them and have a much more keen interest in them.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL! I'm flattered, but I'll have turn down the invite. Scott, you are still the most knowledgeable person for the early Huffmand and Dayton bikkes up to the mid 50s. MY expertise is in the late 50s-early 70's middleweights, early lightweights (such as the Scout and Sante Fe), and later models up until the horrid end of Huffman.


----------



## Temilitary (Aug 13, 2013)

*Serial number for Huffy and photos*

Our serial number is: 7 H 146533
Sorry upside Down....stupid iPad
Huffy Customliner


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 13, 2013)

*48 huffman*

My first balloon bike 48 national huffman need the right guard 







damn IPad


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 13, 2013)

*serial: 7H283636*





here is my frenchy in all her glory 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?44878-1947-Huffman-La-France&highlight=france


----------



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2013)

1950 Huffman Deluxe (Western Flyer badge)
0H157541....1950
Serial number found on the seat tube clamp...which I thought was a weird place to find it, seeing it was not a fixed clamp. Very easily removed and I could imagine very easily lost.....then there would be no serial number to be found. Thank goodness the seat clamp was there...or there would have been only a guess as to it's year and questions bombarding your pm Scott.

Scott, I do have one question.... was this a common place to have the serial number stamped for the early 50's??


Incorrect wheels and tires, rear rack (Make is a mystery to me...possibly a Wald accessory?) and pedals (Wald red blocks).
Original seat is pictured in the last pic, as well as the incorrect torpedo light.



























And as it was advertised in the 1951 catalog










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

the serial was on the seat clamp for 1949 and 1950 only. the clamp is usually brazed onto the frame. if it were missing you would know it was one of those two years simply by it's absence. you could still tell what it was because in 1949 Huffman had a second badge in the seat post with reflectors on it.
yeah, the rack is an aftermarket piece. yours should have what's called the beaver tail rack. you'll also need to find a patina matching Rocket Ray for it.
the red pedals may just be correct. the wheels should be the flat lobdell types.
here are a couple of photos of my old 1949 Indian. it's the bike I would have liked to have kept. I sold it to be able to buy my Mainliner.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Scott...You have mentioned that when ordering these Huffmans (and I assume a Western Auto cataloged bike, too), one could down grade on the accessories. 
Is it possible the rear rack and the torpedo light was such a price dropping downgrade "special order" by the customer?
I think this "spring loaded" rear rack is cool and would have been an upgrade rather than a downgrade from the OG equipped "beaver tail" rack? 
Seeing that the beaver tail functioned as only an additional seat...god forbid.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2013)

no, I think you mis understood. the person presented options was the retailer. the Huffman sales person had a list of substitutions that could be made to fit a price point. the customer got what the vendor carried. you would go into Western Auto and the bikes were sitting there, you got it like that. I suppose you might be able to talk them into changing something but basically they came how they came.
the dealing was done between the Huffman ordering dept., and the Western Auto purchasing dept. things like the silk screen on your tank would likely have been a Western Flyer exclusive


----------



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for clearing up the confusion. 
So the "land speed racer" logo was a Western Flyer exclusive decal.
It's a cool decal and the reason I had to have this find.

Thanks again Scott....OH, and I agree classicfan1 is and should be known as the HUFFY Expert, as Brentp is the Spaceliner expert, then there is Scrubbinrims as the Elgin expert.....and so on.
So many experts here on the Cabe...it's the reason I'm here.


----------



## bustobikes (Sep 9, 2013)

*maininer serial number ,huffman,dayton ?*

I have a mainliner the serial number is on the seatpost clamp  it reads   1H147501   ....1941 ? Dayton,huffman ?any info would be appreciated  I had also seen that bike with the race car the tank I have found one in beyond sweet shape,,too


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2013)

bustobikes said:


> I have a mainliner the serial number is on the seatpost clamp  it reads   1H147501   ....1941 ? Dayton,huffman ?any info would be appreciated  I had also seen that bike with the race car the tank I have found one in beyond sweet shape,,too




Can you post a pic? V/r Shawn


----------



## bustobikes (Sep 10, 2013)

*1941 mainliner..dayton.huffman*

I just listed it on ebay..im having troubles posting pics. on here ?I figure it out


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2013)

1H would be 1951. about a $5000 difference between those two years...


----------



## Iverider (Oct 18, 2013)

*My Huffman*

Picked this up at an auction awhile back with intent to sell, but now I'm thinking of building a fleet for friends to ride when they come over. I'll get the serial number up when I get a chance. This is a Western Flyer Badged bike. I'll post a serial # as an edit when I have a look at it this evening. It appears to be a bare bones base model with no holes in the front fender for lighting. If anyone can tell me more based on the photos that would be great! It also has the "Short Trail" fork option


----------



## Iverider (Oct 19, 2013)

Serial # 9H011927 does that make this a 1949?




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Iverider (Oct 31, 2013)

Can anyone please post a photo for the proper chain guard for the bike above? Is there anything else Huffman specific missing from the bike as far as you can tell?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2013)

sorry I haven't answered sooner. '49 looks about right. as for 24" bikes I don't have much. the catalog doesn't have any good shots of the smaller bikes like most of the other catalogs do, this is it.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Scott. The bike is a 26" bike. I think the bent fork and screwy short stem are making it look smaller than it is. I'm going to try to fix the fork, find a guard and stem and make it into a rider. May even spray bomb it since the paint is pretty rough.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2013)

ok, I posted really quickly as I went out the door earlier. after taking another look at your bike I'm going to have to re-think it. in 1949 it should have the seat post clamp with the serial number stamped on it. at the same time I wouldn't expect it to have the 1" pitch sprockets and chain as a '59. in around '53 they went to the "Fit-Sooner" frame which doesn't have a seat post clamp at all. so now I need to ask a couple questions. how clear is the 9 at the beginning of the serial, and where is it located and are there any numbers stamped on the rear of the fork crown.

here is the 1949 seat post clamp:





here's what a 1949 basically looks like:


----------



## Iverider (Nov 1, 2013)

The serial # is located on the bottom bracket (although I didn't double check to see if there was any number on the seat clamp.)


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2013)

*Riddle me this*

Ok so what year is this one?  Looks like there was some indecisiveness while assigning a serial number to this frame.   Oh Yeah and what should that rear light look like? I thought it was just a typical defender light until I noticed that little piece of plastic remnant under the screw. And why is this tread in "bicycle restoration tips" anyway?


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 1, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh Yeah and what should that rear light look like? I thought it was just a typical defender light until I noticed that little piece of plastic remnant under the screw.




Delta Guardlite

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Guard-tail-light-RARE!!!&p=273567#post273567

And, it its interesting that the matching paint headlight has the Western Flyer insignia on the sides.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 1, 2013)

*looks like my 1949*



Krautwaggen said:


> Serial # 9H011927 does that make this a 1949?



[/QUOTE]

I have a '49 huffman built firestone pilot. Frame looks very much like that


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 1, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Ok so what year is this one?  Looks like there was some indecisiveness while assigning a serial number to this frame.   Oh Yeah and what should that rear light look like? I thought it was just a typical defender light until I noticed that little piece of plastic remnant under the screw. And why is this tread in "bicycle restoration tips" anyway?




based on the features of the frame, and fork, I'm going to say somewhere around 1942, maybe a bit later. the rear light isn't a factory piece so I'm not sure. it would be cool to figure out and see though.
and this is rightly in the restoration section because figuring out the year is more about figuring out what you have and getting the right parts for it than it is about bikes in general (also back when it was started there were less options than now, a few sections have been added. I've tried to talk Scott and Dave into adding a serial and identification section with no real success)


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

I think all the painted parts (kick stand, fender braces, spring, etc...)  are original from the factory like that, does seem plausible? And thanks Phil for info on the light, I never saw one of those before, of course it had to be super rare.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe this was an early Wartime bike made before they ran out of chrome plated hubs and sprockets, but they needed to paint other parts that were usually plated with something.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 1, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> And, it its interesting that the matching paint headlight has the Western Flyer insignia on the sides.




Yeah, I mentioned in a pm that the light seems to be a very well matched piece off of another bike. I'm not sure when that light came out, but I'm pretty sure it's later. it does however look good on there. too bad it has the light screw holes on the fender for a torpedo. check and see if the spacing is right to fit a standard torpedo light. if not someone has drilled them. probably to mount that headlight before they saw the screw holes on the fork.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Yeah, I mentioned in a pm that the light seems to be a very well matched piece off of another bike. I'm not sure when that light came out, but I'm pretty sure it's later. it does however look good on there. too bad it has the light screw holes on the fender for a torpedo. check and see if the spacing is right to fit a standard torpedo light. if not someone has drilled them. probably to mount that headlight before they saw the screw holes on the fork.




Its just crazy to think that that light could be anything but original but I guess its possible.  The screw holes do not match up with a typical fender light, they are the same as the  ball lights braket spacing.


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 20, 2014)

*1948 huffman*

My first balloon bike a family bike,a national,maroon creme and blue pinstripes.havent gave it a good cleaning yet.





 still looking for a guard and a tank.odd bike has painted rims and had w/w chain tires on it excuse the red tires first balloon bike ha


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 10, 2014)

These are supposed to be 1951,(have two will only post one, they are identical) anybody agree/disagree?


----------



## Jimbo1959 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Huffman Bicycle  Serial Number  H 140405*

This is a Huffman bicycle I recently purchased, I am seeking any information concerning what year? model? etc. The serial number appears to be H followed by either a L or 1  and the other numbers 40405.  Can anyone help with some information about this bike?  I can send a picture if needed, I can't get the picture to attach to this htread.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 19, 2014)

Serial # 9H011927 Went from this...






To this


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2014)

bump!


37fleetwood said:


> *First, if this is to be helpful, please post a serial number and a photo of your bike only, ask all other questions in the forum.*
> This will make this thread more manageable. As it is, in future, this post will be difficult to find being in the middle of the thread.
> 
> Huffman's serial numbering system is very difficult to figure out. many numbering systems overlap, while some were used only on certain brands or certain models. The serial chart provided by ABC Services is useful only to a certain degree. Many number patterns are not covered, and it gives a huge spread of numbers that cover several years leaving us with no real discernible way to pin anything to a certain year.
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Cadet*

1941 Huffman Cadet. I bought this from the guy who bought it from someone that found this in "Storage"
Serial number 492 53 C


----------



## Intense One (Oct 23, 2014)

1939 Huffman Pacemaker.......A18457
 image.jpg (314.1 KB)
 image.jpg (229.0 KB)


----------



## cwil2760 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have 1940's Huffman (I think).  Where is the serial located?  Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2015)

*Sn help*

Serial number is 7H256910 and it looks like my 46. This is one I'm looking at buying maybe. Rob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2015)

cwil2760 said:


> I have 1940's Huffman (I think).  Where is the serial located?  Thanks




depending on the year, it will be on the bottom bracket (crank housing) or the seat clamp. in the 50's it will be on the rear drop out.
a photo would help a bunch.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2015)

57 spitfire said:


> Serial number is 7H256910 and it looks like my 46. This is one I'm looking at buying maybe. Rob.




7H will be 1947. in 46 the serial number system was different. a few pages back all this is discussed.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> 7H will be 1947. in 46 the serial number system was different. a few pages back all this is discussed.




Thanks Scott. Shawn was able to come up with the same conclusion but wanted to run it by you also. Thanks, rob.


----------



## cwil2760 (Jan 18, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> depending on the year, it will be on the bottom bracket (crank housing) or the seat clamp. in the 50's it will be on the rear drop out.
> a photo would help a bunch.[/QUOTE


----------



## cwil2760 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2015)

cwil2760 said:


> Thanks




looks late '40s


----------



## wolfgangzrx (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello Scott, so far so good. I can't find my Sears 26" bike from the 60's. Left chain stay say 7H100781,bottom bracket say 507-451614. What do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 3, 2015)

wolfgangzrx said:


> Hello Scott, so far so good. I can't find my Sears 26" bike from the 60's. Left chain stay say 7H100781,bottom bracket say 507-451614. What do you think? Thanks in advance!




if the bike is from the 60's the 7 will be 67, if from the late 50's it will be 57. the H usually means Huffman or Huffy I guess.


----------



## wolfgangzrx (Apr 4, 2015)

*Huffy codes*

I have a 60's 26" Sears Huffy and would love to know more about it such as year etc. The numbers are 7H100781 and 507-451614. Thanks


----------



## wolfgangzrx (Apr 4, 2015)

37fleetwood,thanks for the post. Is there a way to tell the decade,I'm assuming then it's a '67. Check out the picture and tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## wolfgangzrx (Apr 4, 2015)

*Huffy*

37fleetwood,thanks for the post. Is there a way to tell the decade,I'm assuming then it's a '67. Check out the picture and tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 11, 2015)

SERIAL NUMBER: 0H020628


----------



## Bike Magnet (Jun 9, 2015)

I just recently picked this bike up and would love to know more about it since I can't find much online. I went completely through the bike and from what I can tell its completely original, with the exception of the handlebar mounted horn. Any information would be great. 
Thanks

The serial number located on the seat clamp is-0H088875


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 9, 2015)

wolfgangzrx said:


> I have a 60's 26" Sears Huffy and would love to know more about it such as year etc. The numbers are 7H100781 and 507-451614. Thanks




you can use the general rule of thumb on this bike. the bike is clearly from the 60's and it has a 7 in the serial. so, it's a 67.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 9, 2015)

cheeseroc said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: 0H020628




a ) on a balloon tire bike makes it a 1950.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 9, 2015)

Bike Magnet said:


> I just recently picked this bike up and would love to know more about it since I can't find much online. I went completely through the bike and from what I can tell its completely original, with the exception of the handlebar mounted horn. Any information would be great.
> Thanks
> 
> The serial number located on the seat clamp is-0H088875




your's just like the one above it is a 1950.


----------



## azbug-i (Jun 9, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> your's just like the one above it is a 1950.




I have a base model just like this - 1949


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Sep 8, 2015)

I picked a Huffman Dayton over the weekend at a swap meet, and using this thread I found the s/n H43xxxx to figure out the date range.  

My question is about another serial number on it that seems to be added after the fact. (wish I could post a picture...) The number appears to be BBL240-47, however both of the "B's" look like they were struck twice making it look like B3B3L240-47.  They look like they were struck in the same font as the GI bikes of that era, but the bike is maroon not green.  The really odd thing is that this s/n runs perpendicular to the main s/n along the non-drive side of the bottom bracket, and not parrallel/under the original s/n. 

I know its tough without a picture, but any ideas on what it might be?


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Sep 8, 2015)

Thustlewhumber said:


> I picked a Huffman Dayton over the weekend at a swap meet, and using this thread I found the s/n H43xxxx to figure out the date range.
> 
> My question is about another serial number on it that seems to be added after the fact. (wish I could post a picture...) The number appears to be BBL240-47, however both of the "B's" look like they were struck twice making it look like B3B3L240-47.  They look like they were struck in the same font as the GI bikes of that era, but the bike is maroon not green.  The really odd thing is that this s/n runs perpendicular to the main s/n along the non-drive side of the bottom bracket, and not parrallel/under the original s/n.
> 
> EDIT:  Computer coorperating, found pictures.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 8, 2015)

Thustlewhumber said:


>




it's a 1946. the other number may be a local licence number added in 1947.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Sep 9, 2015)

Interesting, I thought the H43XXXX would put it between the 39-44 era.  Good to know about the other serial#, thx for the help.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2015)

Thustlewhumber said:


> Interesting, I thought the H43XXXX would put it between the 39-44 era.  Good to know about the other serial#, thx for the help.




the seat clamp rules out anything but 1946 and 47, and the serial rules out 47.


----------



## Bozman (Oct 4, 2015)

Here is my Wartime Huffman Woman's lightweight. Serial number H116492 probably a 43-44 model


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 30, 2015)

*1941-2 Snell badged Huffman - Serial No. 436 57 C*


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 31, 2015)

*41 huffman*

Picked this up paint scheme looks 41


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldnut talk about the best colors. What badge is on it


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 4, 2015)

azbug-i said:


> Oldnut talk about the best colors. What badge is on it







looks like an Airflyte badge. and that's the same paint scheme as my 47.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 4, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> Picked this up paint scheme looks 41 View attachment 247299View attachment 247300View attachment 247301




Gosh that looks an awful lot like the one I sold to Jason Lapote (widpanic02) a few years ago.  I wonder what happened to the other sheet metal?


----------



## bikejunky42 (Nov 10, 2015)

Im a newb to all this. I picked up a bike that has a badge that says Mainliner. The only serial number I can find is stamped on the seat post clamp. Its stamped 2H271398. All I have is the frame, part of rear fender, forks and handlebars. What the heck do I have?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2015)

bikejunky42 said:


> Im a newb to all this. I picked up a bike that has a badge that says Mainliner. The only serial number I can find is stamped on the seat post clamp. Its stamped 2H271398. All I have is the frame, part of rear fender, forks and handlebars. What the heck do I have?




sounds like a 52 Huffy. photos will help.


----------



## bikejunky42 (Nov 11, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> sounds like a 52 Huffy. photos will help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yep looks like what's left of a '52 Huffy. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 11, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep looks like what's left of a '52 Huffy. V/r Shawn




I'm getting so I almost don't even need the photos!


----------



## bikejunky42 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Much appreciated!  I do have one more I need clarification on because the serial number is only a partial.  From what I can read its _18652.  Its got a Dayton badge and integrated seat post clamp.  Prewar?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2015)

bikejunky42 said:


> Thanks guys.  Much appreciated!  I do have one more I need clarification on because the serial number is only a partial.  From what I can read its _18652.  Its got a Dayton badge and integrated seat post clamp.  Prewar?
> 
> View attachment 250215




some mixed parts, but the main carcase is roughly 1938.


----------



## bikejunky42 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey Scott,  Not sure of the year.  Asked on a tread and most are thinking 1936 to 1938 Huffman D34.  Any help would be appreciated.  Has a Marrow hub that I will try to learn how to date.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey Scott, got some more info.  Patric is pretty sure if not certain the bike above is a 1937 D34.  Still going to look at the marrow hub.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Hey Scott,  Not sure of the year.  Asked on a tread and most are thinking 1936 to 1938 Huffman D34.  Any help would be appreciated.  Has a Marrow hub that I will try to learn how to date.View attachment 256119View attachment 256120



this is from 1936, I don't have anything that shows that frame style later than 1936, that doesn't meant they weren't made later, just that I don't have anything. the serial may place it in late 36 or maybe 37. none of this is very scientific.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> *First, if this is to be helpful, please post a serial number and a photo of your bike only, ask all other questions in the forum.*
> This will make this thread more manageable. As it is, in future, this post will be difficult to find being in the middle of the thread.
> 
> Huffman's serial numbering system is very difficult to figure out. many numbering systems overlap, while some were used only on certain brands or certain models. The serial chart provided by ABC Services is useful only to a certain degree. Many number patterns are not covered, and it gives a huge spread of numbers that cover several years leaving us with no real discernible way to pin anything to a certain year.
> ...




bump


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Scott great info.  I have not seen an ad or catalog picture before.  Still got to date the hub.
Jeff


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 13, 2015)

Scott,  Finally got enough paint off the hub to get some info.  Hub reads  Eclipse Machine Co.  Elmipa, NY  there is a 14 under the Eclipse and a 36 under NY and a 13 close to the 36.  Morrow brake arm.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 13, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Scott,  Finally got enough paint off the hub to get some info.  Hub reads  Eclipse Machine Co.  Elmipa, NY  there is a 14 under the Eclipse and a 36 under NY and a 13 close to the 36.  Morrow brake arm.



Are you sure that's not an I?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 13, 2015)

I-4 would be 1939 4th quarter 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 14, 2015)

It is pretty difficult to read.  I will try to get some paint in the lettering so it will show up better.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 22, 2015)

Hub date code F4-  April 1936


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Hub date code F4-  April 1936




F 4 would be 4th quarter 1936. probably technically a Christmas 36 or early 37 bike.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2016)

So here it is, the huffy 90 I found Thursday night. 

Serial number 8H-1948

Factory J motor, factory rear notched fender, thick fork struts, WD front hub and bent crank arm.

This is definitely a huffy 90 but is not like the others I've seen.

After a lot of tweaking, it does run.

Looks like original blue paint with red repaint

Love that seat, cool old sheep skin cover. 

Has anyone else seen one of these with a j motor?

What would the Headbadge have been? I've always wanted a Dixie flyer? possible? 

Tyler


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar's vintage (Jan 22, 2016)

I just got me a vintage bicycle. .i think it is a chieftain. ..it has a sn # 91614 without any letters and also have a morrow hub with the L1 36 43 code ..i would like to find info about this bicycle ..thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 22, 2016)

Tyler, I don't know anything about those, it's very cool. with Huffman any badge would be possible, the serials don't have anything to do with badges.
Omar, I don't think that's a Huffman, looks more Murray, a side shot would help.


----------



## omar's vintage (Jan 22, 2016)

omar's vintage said:


> I just got me a vintage bicycle. .i think it is a chieftain. ..it has a sn # 91614 without any letters and also have a morrow hub with the L1 36 43 code ..i would like to find info about this bicycle ..thanks
> 
> View attachment 279542


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 22, 2016)

yeah, that's not a Huffman at all.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 13, 2016)

W 




Oldnut said:


> *41 huffman*
> 
> Picked this up paint scheme looks 41 View attachment 247299View attachment 247300View attachment 247301



Well I got this bike mocked up today.the frame was wat too nice to paint so I made parts for it


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 16, 2016)

Ugh that blue huffman is amazing!


----------



## Uncle Shish (May 1, 2016)

Recently picked up this cool old Huffman. Not sure how much of her is still original but she is solid. Looks as though it's been painted many times.
The only serial # I can find is on the seat post clamp. 9H033622.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Uncle Shish (May 1, 2016)

After reading through all 11 pages of this thread, my guess is that my bike above is probably a 1949?


----------



## cds2323 (May 1, 2016)

Uncle Shish said:


> After reading through all 11 pages of this thread, my guess is that my bike above is probably a 1949?




I believe you were able to answer your own question. Everything points to 49. Would've been a middleweight by 59.


----------



## Uncle Shish (May 1, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> I believe you were able to answer your own question. Everything points to 49. Would've been a middleweight by 59.



Thanks. I know how irritating it can be to have someone be lazy and ask questions when the answer is right there if they only would read first!
I would still like to know how much of it is original so now I have a starting place for detective work.


----------



## Oldnut (May 13, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 305062  W View attachment 305060
> Well I got this bike mocked up today.the frame was wat too nice to paint so I made parts for it



Decided that to put a truss rod fork on it


Oldnut said:


> View attachment 305062  W View attachment 305060
> Well I got this bike mocked up today.the frame was wat too nice to paint so I made parts for it



decided to put a truss rod fork on it lots better the guard is next


----------



## azbug-i (May 13, 2016)

So good looking! !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cthomps (May 13, 2016)

So i found this in a book I bought, don't know if it holds or not



Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 14, 2016)

I have that book as well. it's a great resource, but I'm not completely sure it's completely accurate. at the very least there are bikes not covered in it. still worth getting. it was a parts book for Western Auto if I remember right.


----------



## parkrndl (Jun 4, 2016)

After scouring this thread, I've come to the conclusion that the bike I'm trying to identify is probably a 1947 Firestone Pilot built by Huffman.  Here's some pictures for reference...



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


don't know much about the bike's history... my father-in-law bought a house in rural Western Maryland around 1990, and this was in the basement when he bought it.  he had no interest in it.  the horn works; I'd like to find a headlight for it.  I also would like to change the bars to something that gives a little more room between the bars and seat, but from what I've read, the grips that are on it are somewhat valuable... is that true?  if that's the case, i'd rather not destroy them trying to change the bars; i'd maybe change the bars and stem together...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2016)

i would agree that it is a '47. I believe bars and grips are probably original to the bike but not of any great value. I recently bought a prewar (1941) version of this bike slightly rougher for $195 if that gives you some idea. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2016)

parkrndl said:


> After scouring this thread, I've come to the conclusion that the bike I'm trying to identify is probably a 1947 Firestone Pilot built by Huffman.  Here's some pictures for reference...... i'd maybe change the bars and stem together...



Great job on researching! It takes time!
Yes just take off the original set of neck, bars, and grips; replace them with a comfortable set that looks cool.
Clean it up, repack the bearings with fresh grease and enjoy it.
Very cool Pilot.
Keep the original set for the next owner if you decide to sell it later.


----------



## parkrndl (Jun 5, 2016)

*Freqman:* thanks! I'm surprised--I actually didn't think it'd be that valuable, since it's a girls' bike.  

*tripple3:* yeah, the rear hub makes some funny noises... the plan is to rebuild it and then enjoy it.  thanks!


----------



## Mike Hartgraves (Oct 19, 2016)

I just bought a Huffman with a badge that says SHOOTING STAR.  The serial # is H019511.  I've not seen a Huffman SHOOTING STAR but I am a newby.  Have you?   It's not prewar but I think it is before 1950.  What is it missing?   What is it worth?  Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

it's a 1950, and it's worth about what you paid for it. I watched it on ebay the several times it went through. super cool badge, pretty common bike. based on the frame I would have guessed 47, but if it truly is H0 then it's a 50.


----------



## Mike Hartgraves (Oct 19, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> it's a 1950, and it's worth about what you paid for it. I watched it on ebay the several times it went through. super cool badge, pretty common bike. based on the frame I would have guessed 47, but if it truly is H0 then it's a 50.




On closer inspection it appears that there is a 7 in front of the H.  Does the 7 in front of the H have any significance?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2016)

7 makes it a 47 as expected


----------



## Mike Hartgraves (Oct 20, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> 7 makes it a 47 as expected




That's great news!  Thank you so much.  Once I receive delivery I will get to work on making it really special.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2016)

@37fleetwood 

When did Huffman switch their serial number location from the bottom bracket to the rear dropout? I've got a weird one. 1960(?) Dayton Speedster. The serial number is on the bottom bracket, but it doesn't resemble any previous numbers I've seen at all.


----------



## the2finger (Jan 20, 2017)

1941 ladies Dayton national 
SN D188264
Fork # 840


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2017)

I got a new one too.
Was told 1941 ??
Firestone Pilot


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 412151 1941 ladies Dayton national
> SN D188264
> Fork # 840




That is a '40. The '41 didn't have the welded kickstand and 840 is Aug of '40. '41 also has a different rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 412151 1941 ladies Dayton national
> SN D188264
> Fork # 840


----------



## the2finger (Jan 20, 2017)

SWEET Thanks for the info


----------



## the2finger (Jan 20, 2017)

Correction my '40


----------



## 34 Dayton (Mar 23, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> Hi, This post is going to be for keeping track of the serial numbers of Huffman made bicycles. I will try to keep up with editing this post and updating the list. Hopefully this will help develop a basis for dating these bikes where none has existed before.The second post will have the list please feel free to post your numbers and a photo if you can or e-mail them to me and I will add them to the list. check back often and feel free to copy this information.
> Please don't mis-use it or I'll hunt you down and
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 34 Dayton (Mar 23, 2017)

Here are some pics of the 34 Dayton/Huffman. Hope this helps. I am planning to get a full ID and report from Leon Dixon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2017)

34 Dayton said:


> Here are some pics of the 34 Dayton/Huffman. Hope this helps. I am planning to get a full i.d. and report from Leon Dixon.
> 
> View attachment 439924
> 
> ...





Let me save you some time, grief, and money. You can get this for free right here on the CABE  http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/1934_huffman_notes/

V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 23, 2017)

agreed, Leon's information will either be horribly outdated, or based on information gleaned here by cabe members such as Shawn, or John. I've added a little, but the heavy lifting has been done by them.


----------



## 34 Dayton (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm sure I will be getting the best advice available from Cabe members. See Ya'll in the Projects section.


----------



## Adam Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a Mainliner
Serial# 3H213989


----------



## Adam Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

Adam Guy said:


> View attachment 446515 View attachment 446516 I have a Mainliner
> Serial# 3H213989



Also the serial is on the seatpost clamp


----------



## partsguy (Apr 5, 2017)

Adam Guy said:


> Also the serial is on the seatpost clamp




1953.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 6, 2017)

Moved


----------



## sfgascott (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here. I just got this and I believe it's a pre war Huffman. Can you confirm or deny?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2017)

sfgascott said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I just got this and I believe it's a pre war Huffman. Can you confirm or deny?
> 
> Is there a number on the rear of the crown of the forks?


----------



## Mercian (May 13, 2017)

Hi Scott,

I've just come across your thread.

In the link is a similar project I'm carrying out for military bicycles, including Huffmans. This has details on a few that are not in your list.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-dayton-g519-frame-numbers.100336/#post-652018

Post 11 has the latest details, although I now have a few more for the next update.

I hope this helps your project.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## rickyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey Scott, serial number for my twin flex, fork has 4 8 on it. No badge on bike, if it had been a Firestone do you think it would have fah on it? Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 23, 2017)

The serial number on a 1940 Huffman/Firestone Bigtank Airflex:



New Mexico Brant said:


> The serial number is a bit odd, there may possibly be a small w to the left of the grease zerk and a ghost stamp of a 6, to the right of the fitting: a small sideways "H" then 6FBH_5708 (the 5708 being below the zerk).


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2017)

sfgascott said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I just got this and I believe it's a pre war Huffman. Can you confirm or deny?
> View attachment 455395
> View attachment 455398



1938 Western Flyer


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2017)

rickyd said:


> Hey Scott, serial number for my twin flex, fork has 4 8 on it. No badge on bike, if it had been a Firestone do you think it would have fah on it? ThanksView attachment 483590



I'm going to guess it's a 1938. that said, there's no knowing what badge it would have had. FAH started in 1939. from there FBH is 1940 and FCH is 1941


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The serial number on a 1940 Huffman/Firestone Bigtank Airflex:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 486302



clearly stamped by a drunk, or during an earthquake.


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 27, 2017)

9m36297 ..
Looks like a 47 Huffman special
Missing truss and headlamp, front fender has mounting slot.
Could it be wrong badge?

Thanks for your help.
Tim
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2017)

TurninTubes said:


> 9m36297 ..
> Looks like a 47 Huffman special
> Missing truss and headlamp, front fender has mounting slot.
> Could it be wrong badge?
> ...



the slot is where the fender attaches to the fork. please post a photo of the seat post binder and a better shot of the rear drop outs.


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 27, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> the slot is where the fender attaches to the fork. please post a photo of the seat post binder and a better shot of the rear drop outs.



Your right, the front fender rotated forward and I thought the slot was for a missing headlight. Thx!





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 28, 2017)

TurninTubes said:


> Your right, the front fender rotated forward and I thought the slot was for a missing headlight. Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ok, those dropouts indicate post war, as does the clamp. the serial however is impossible. what I mean is that a serial starting with a 9 should indicate a 1949 date of manufacture. the problem is that frame was discontinued at the end of the 1947 model year. to me, your bike is either a 1946 or 1947, based on it's features and equipment.
one last photo request. there should be numbers on the back of the fork crown. they may indicate month and year.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, those dropouts indicate post war, as does the clamp. the serial however is impossible. what I mean is that a serial starting with a 9 should indicate a 1949 date of manufacture. the problem is that frame was discontinued at the end of the 1947 model year. to me, your bike is either a 1946 or 1947, based on it's features and equipment.
> one last photo request. there should be numbers on the back of the fork crown. they may indicate month and year.




Could be a "straggler", made with left over parts?


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 28, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, those dropouts indicate post war, as does the clamp. the serial however is impossible. what I mean is that a serial starting with a 9 should indicate a 1949 date of manufacture. the problem is that frame was discontinued at the end of the 1947 model year. to me, your bike is either a 1946 or 1947, based on it's features and equipment.
> one last photo request. there should be numbers on the back of the fork crown. they may indicate month and year.



Removed the paint from the fork crown tonight, no sign of a date stamp. Do you think the headbadge is correct?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 29, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Could be a "straggler", made with left over parts?



How likely is the headbadge correct? I'm not finding anything similar. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't think it's Huffman, looks like a Schwinn badge or something.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm not too knowledgeable on these early odd-ball badges, but that looks like a small store brand that Huffman built bikes for at one point. It's been there for a long time, and shows no signs of recent tampering.


----------



## 3step (Aug 22, 2017)

H206904
Firestone Flying Ace
Parts added: seat,pedals, and tires
Features: blackout hubs, crank, chainring, seat post, and bearing cups. Painted blue fender stays and kickstand


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 29, 2017)

37 or 38. Back of the fork looks like 5 8 possibly 3 8


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 16, 2017)

1940 single bar camelback with the curved down tube (ballon tire model), serial number: B2297 with a 1 below.  Missing its bottle cap badge.




View attachment 677017


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 22, 2017)

1938 Girls' Twin Flex badged National, serial number: 106571 with a 1 below; fork date: 8 8 (August 1938).  Also appears to have been originally painted National Blue.


----------



## Evodog (Dec 12, 2017)

S\N a233116 and firestone badge and writing please help with I.D. ty


----------



## Mytecho (Jan 31, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what year this war time bike is?

Love riding this bike!

Thanks in advance


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mytecho said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this war time bike is?
> 
> Love riding this bike!
> 
> ...



Have a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## Mytecho (Jan 31, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Have a pic of the whole bike?



Here’s a couple photos. Everything but the grips were on the bike when I got it


----------



## Mytecho (Jan 31, 2018)

Mytecho said:


> Here’s a couple photos. Everything but the grips were on the bike when I got it



Sorry, not sure if the pics showed up. Here they are again in case


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mytecho said:


> Sorry, not sure if the pics showed up. Here they are again in case
> 
> View attachment 746591
> 
> View attachment 746592



Looks like a wartime lightweight. Cool!


----------



## Mytecho (Jan 31, 2018)

Any ideas on the year?


----------



## Mercian (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Mytecho

The link will take you to a list of Military wartime Huffman serials I've collected.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-dayton-g519-frame-numbers.100336/#post-649036

Assuming that the frame numbers are sequential, and that they are built at a rasonably constant rate (which is a big assumption in wartime). and with the blackout parts on yours, I would guess late 1944/1945.


Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mytecho (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info. That was my guess too. I had seen another that was similar that claimed to be a 44. I was hesitant to look in the military serial numbers because I was not sure if this was a military bike. Not sure how to tell. 

I have have had this bike for quite a while and it took me a few years to find that it might be a Huffman. Which is quite ironic, because my last name is Huffman!!   Just got some s-6 tires and have it back on the road after a long sit. 

Thanks again


----------



## Mytecho (Feb 1, 2018)

Just took a look at the back of my fork per the info in the link about military bikes. The code appears to be 84. This would make it an August of 1944 bike if I understand the code correctly


----------



## Mytecho (Feb 1, 2018)

By the way, would anyone happen to have axle nuts for the front new departure hub on this bike?  One of mine is stripped and I would rather not rethread the axle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 1, 2018)

Mytecho said:


> By the way, would anyone happen to have axle nuts for the front new departure hub on this bike?  One of mine is stripped and I would rather not rethread the axle.




Try @Gordon


----------



## Mytecho (Feb 1, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Try @Gordon



Thanks. I will contact him


----------



## Mercian (Feb 1, 2018)

Mytecho said:


> Just took a look at the back of my fork per the info in the link about military bikes. The code appears to be 84. This would make it an August of 1944 bike if I understand the code correctly




Hi, 

yes, that would mean the forks were made August 44, so the bike would be assembled a short time after. At that time they were turning them out due to the war effort, so I would think assembled before the end of 44.

The Military bikes were all one model (not this one), and if you'd like to read more, this is a CABE member's website on them.

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm

The bb were also dated directly (1943, etc), which civilian bikes weren't. There are examples on that website.

Although yours is not military, it was made for the war effort, saving fuel, rubber, glass and steel. I think that the bikes themselves at this point were special purchase. If you needed one, you had to apply and justify it, they couldn't just be bought off the shelf. So it is special for that.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mytecho (Feb 1, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes, that would mean the forks were made August 44, so the bike would be assembled a short time after. At that time they were turning them out due to the war effort, so I would think assembled before the end of 44.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. My father is a ww2 vet, so it’s pretty neat to own one.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 26, 2018)

dfa242 said:


> *1939 Airflyte Badged Huffman Model No. 31-SF*
> 
> Serial No. A 100 69 2
> 
> ...



What a bike


----------



## stezell (Feb 26, 2018)

Evodog said:


> S\N a233116 and firestone badge and writing please help with I.D. tyView attachment 723833



Hey man just letting you know your bike would be better posted in the all things bicycle category. This post is just meant for a specific brand.

V/r
Sean


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 28, 2018)

37fleetwood said:


> Huffman Serial Number List​
> 
> *Underscore _ Indicates numbers or letters under the main serial number*​
> 
> ...




58 radiobike


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 4, 2018)

Dayton badged ladies bike. Serial # h 138(?)20  year?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## stezell (Mar 19, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> View attachment 773483
> 
> View attachment 773496
> 
> View attachment 773482



Like those colors, very clean bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 24, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> View attachment 773483
> 
> View attachment 773496
> 
> View attachment 773482



1952 on that clean machine! Surprisingly, Huffy continued to build that older looking frame through 1958!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 24, 2018)

Evodog said:


> S\N a233116 and firestone badge and writing please help with I.D. tyView attachment 723833



That's an early '60s Snyder built, makers of Rollfast.


----------



## Axlerod (Apr 11, 2018)

Let’s add these numbers to the Dayton/Huffman list #6157FBH_1
it’s a Firestone. There are no badge holes so I’m guessing it was a big tank bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Axlerod said:


> View attachment 786858 View attachment 786859 View attachment 786860 Let’s add these numbers to the Dayton/Huffman list #6157FBH_1
> it’s a Firestone. There are no badge holes so I’m guessing it was a big tank bike.



What are the numbers on the back of the fork crown? V/r Shawn


----------



## Axlerod (Apr 12, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> What are the numbers on the back of the fork crown? V/r Shawn



I’ll check for the numbers when I get home this weekend


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2018)

Huffman Frame 1935 Serial # 34125 with pics of parts to ride.
Velvet deLuxe with a big hole filled behind it.


----------



## Axlerod (Apr 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> What are the numbers on the back of the fork crown? V/r Shawn



The numbers on the fork are 110


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Axlerod said:


> The numbers on the fork are 110



I’m assuming this bike has a welded on kickstand?


----------



## Axlerod (Apr 13, 2018)

Axlerod said:


> View attachment 786858 View attachment 786859 View attachment 786860 Let’s add these numbers to the Dayton/Huffman list #6157FBH_1
> it’s a Firestone. There are no badge holes so I’m guessing it was a big tank bike.





Freqman1 said:


> I’m assuming this bike has a welded on kickstand?



yes it does Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Axlerod said:


> yes it does Shawn




Yep I would agree that it is a big, lit tank bike. Fork dates it to Nov 40 which would have been one of the last ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## Axlerod (Apr 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep I would agree that it is a big, lit tank bike. Fork dates it to Nov 40 which would have been one of the last ones. V/r Shawn



Ok, Thank you for all your help Shawn. Does the FBH in the serial number narrow it down to Firestone or Belknap? I haven’t seen the FBH before.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Axlerod said:


> Ok, Thank you for all your help Shawn. Does the FBH in the serial number narrow it down to Firestone or Belknap? I haven’t seen the FBH before.



That is a Firestone Bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Axlerod (Apr 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> That is a Firestone Bike. V/r Shawn



Ok, got it. Again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 14, 2018)

37fleetwood said:


> Huffman Serial Number List​
> 
> *Underscore _ Indicates numbers or letters under the main serial number*​
> 
> ...



Thanks! Very good info....


----------



## Beads (Apr 25, 2018)

One more for the file. 1940 Chieftain badged Huffman. 11   B3691  2


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Serial is a "B" which is typical for '40. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2018)

Just curious on date, no date on fork crown.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 795853 View attachment 795854 Just curious on date, no date on fork crown.



Postwar, a 1947?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Postwar, a 1947?



Sounds about right,thanks!


----------



## Bluebike22 (May 3, 2018)

I don't know where to ask I'm new to this site but I have what I think is a 50's huffy/Hoffman I can't find much about it the numbers I found is 2H245259


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2018)

Bluebike22 said:


> I don't know where to ask I'm new to this site but I have what I think is a 50's huffy/Hoffman I can't find much about it the numbers I found is 2H245259
> 
> View attachment 799977



1952


----------



## Oldnut (May 3, 2018)

Well here's a new one a 1937 Huffman h-2 frame (long gooseneck post)


Axlerod said:


> View attachment 786858 View attachment 786859 View attachment 786860 Let’s add these numbers to the Dayton/Huffman list #6157FBH_1
> it’s a Firestone. There are no badge holes so I’m guessing it was a big tank bike.



for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> Well here's a new one a 1937 Huffman h-2 frame (long gooseneck post)
> 
> for sale?




I'm confused--axelrods bike is a '40 what '37 are you referring to? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2018)

Beads said:


> One more for the file. 1940 Chieftain badged Huffman. 11   B3691  2  View attachment 795339 View attachment 795340 View attachment 795337 View attachment 795338



Can you show a pic of the numbers on the back of the fork crown? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Beads (May 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you show a pic of the numbers on the back of the fork crown? Thanks, Shawn



Looks like 340


----------



## Oldnut (May 4, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> Well here's a new one a 1937 Huffman h-2 frame (long gooseneck post)
> 
> for sale?





Freqman1 said:


> I'm confused--axelrods bike is a '40 what '37 are you referring to? V/r Shawn





Freqman1 said:


> I'm confused--axelrods bike is a '40 what '37 are you referring to? V/r Shawn





Oldnut said:


> Well here's a new one a 1937 Huffman h-2 frame (long gooseneck post)
> 
> for sale?


----------



## Oldnut (May 4, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 800837 View attachment 800838 View attachment 800839



That   I pad mini I was using was toast  it showed uploads that didn't happen have a new one now


----------



## hiawathaken32 (May 22, 2018)

My wifes bike looks like ser # 8H081769, I have not seen it on the list.


----------



## hiawathaken32 (May 22, 2018)

sorry for large size pics, not savy on reducing them.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2018)

hiawathaken32 said:


> sorry for large size pics, not savy on reducing them.
> 
> View attachment 812439
> 
> View attachment 812440



Looks like a '48 to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## hiawathaken32 (May 23, 2018)

She changed the seat for comfort. Repainted it the original colours. Had a two speed gear installed, backpedalling to change gears. Had tried hand brakes on it but much to heavy, kept breaking the cables.


----------



## Joseph FINN (Jun 6, 2018)

Looking for a Huffman  for sale 
Thanks 







hiawathaken32 said:


> She changed the seat for comfort. Repainted it the original colours. Had a two speed gear installed, backpedalling to change gears. Had tried hand brakes on it but much to heavy, kept breaking the cables.




Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> Looking for a Huffman  for sale
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk



Kinda like saying "I'm looking for a Chevy". Prewar? Postwar? Boys? Girls? Base Model? Deluxe? ???


----------



## Joseph FINN (Jun 6, 2018)

Looking for Mens 26" late 40s







Freqman1 said:


> Kinda like saying "I'm looking for a Chevy". Prewar? Postwar? Boys? Girls? Base Model? Deluxe? ???




Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Jun 10, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> Looking for Mens 26" late 40s
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk



Messaged you Joe. 
Sean


----------



## tryder (Dec 11, 2018)

1941 National badged Huffman (Model 12?) with Gliding Ride Springer delta defender tail lamp and Western Flyer branded Delta Headlamp.
The chainring is an anomaly.  So is the bike.  I have yet to see an actual 1941 Huffman National Catalog.
I have found a few photos of 1941 Huffman built Western Flyers which have the same tail lamp and headlamp configuration. 
Perhaps Nationals continued with the sweetheart sprocket after 1939.   Looks like the bike sat in a nice dry spot for a very long time.  The wheels and tires are very nice.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2019)

An interesting 1947 Huffman that is badged: J.C. Higgins; I am not aware of any other Huffman badged as such.  Possibly a single order by Sears in an attempt to satisfy the post-war demand for bikes?  The badge is applied with a single rivet and appears to be original.  Serial number: 7H275115 followed with a sideways "L"


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 5, 2019)

Good Morning, 

Saw a bare frame with SN: H810302

Curious if you know which year this may have been from.  Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2019)

Whitey1736 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Saw a bare frame with SN: H810302
> 
> ...




Can you post a side view of the frame? Does it have it’s fork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 5, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Can you post a side view of the frame? Does it have it’s fork?
> 
> 
> Just the rusty frame.


----------



## stezell (Feb 5, 2019)

Whitey1736 said:


> View attachment 943728



Is this the one from eBay?
Sean


----------



## Mercian (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi All,

I have just updated the Huffman G519 serial number list, with 32 Huffman G519 now known. Additioanally, I have now included all the civilian Huffman bikes I could find made from 1942 to 1945.

The table is below, and there is a fuller discussion here, post 27 March 2019:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-dayton-g519-frame-numbers.100336/

If you have any Huffman WW2 civilian or miltary bikes I have missed, please let me know, and I will be happy to update the table.

Frames in bold are civilian, the rest are military.





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 31, 2019)

What year would this be Thanks


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 31, 2019)

Also it has 331 on the fork. The 3s are stamp over. in stead of the numbers going up and down they going long way


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 31, 2019)

cadillacbike said:


> Also it has 331 on the fork. The 3s are stamp over. in stead of the numbers going up and down they going long wayView attachment 973177
> 
> View attachment 973176
> 
> View attachment 973178



And backwards


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 1, 2019)

It is probably a 1940.  What is it badged?


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 1, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is probably a 1940.  What is it badged?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Rather than sifting through 17 pages try this https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/serial-number-lists/  V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2019)

Wow!
I like that Fleetwood badge!
I had not seen that one before.


----------



## Mercian (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi,

Sorry, I'd not seen @cadillacbike 's post earlier.

The comments below assume it's the original fork and frame, which I think it is.

From my list above, since 50158 is a 1942, I guess that 44324 is a March 41, with the 3 double stamped (31)

There no combination of 133 makes sense, (133, 313, 331). If the 3 is double stamped, we have a choice of 31 (March 41) and 13 (Jan 43). But it can't be Jan 43, because the serial number is too low, and the bicycle shows no blackout features.

Incidentally, looking at the list, the first bike number (19471) is a little suspicious. I will check my reference on this this week, but it could be 49471, with a badly stamped 4 looking like a 1 at the start. It would make more sense.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## elwood (Aug 26, 2019)

Is this ok to post here...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2019)

elwood said:


> Is this ok to post here




Is it badged Western Flyer?  Can we see the full bike please.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Is it badged Western Flyer?  Can we see the full bike please.




It is a WF Brant--posted here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a-newbie-here-with-an-oldie-shapleigh.157658/  V/r Shawn


----------



## elwood (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks Freqman1... Sorry Brant I'm new here... I didn't want to over load with pics... I'll make a combo one for this thread...


----------



## kcjim (Apr 9, 2020)

Help, Badged Firestone Pilot
Top row 7778 under and yo the right is S B H The bike is as purchased. 







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

kcjim said:


> Help, Badged Firestone Pilot
> Top row 7778 under and yo the right is S B H The bike is as purchased. View attachment 1170633View attachment 1170634View attachment 1170635
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




I'm gonna say 1941 with a bunch of wrong stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## kcjim (Apr 9, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm gonna say 1941 with a bunch of wrong stuff. V/r Shawn



Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bloo (Aug 1, 2020)

Here is my mystery 24". recently identified in another thread as 1953 Huffman (or is that Huffy in 53?) 

Pictures are here: 



https://imgur.com/a/P7IE6Pr


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2020)

So i guess there is still input on this subject.
Just got a new number that has me stumped.
No "H" prefix but, an "M"










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyone decipher this one? Badged Western Flyer but clearly a huffman frame


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi @Euphman06 

I'm steadily building a Huffman chart for WW2 and just prewar bikes.

From that I think 4256HOW is from the last third of 1939.

You may get a more exact date if there are numbers stamped on the rear of the fork (see the 114 example above your post). If there are numbers, could you tell us what they are, to help improve the dating charts?

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 9, 2020)

I think its a HCW at the end and the fork I don't believe is original. Looks like a wald-esque replacement at some point.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi @Euphman06 

I agree, 4256HCW. I'm also fairly sure I've dated it wrong, I'm sorry about that.

Thanks, I just had an epiphany looking back to correcting my listing for your bike. 

Take HCW. When Huffman use these three letter codes, H always appears, so is likely to be Huffman. W is probably for Western Auto.

We have examples of HAW, HBW and yours, HCW, which are all Western Auto. Unfortunatly, only about 50% of the serial numbers I have have fork dates, and we're not sure how these correspond, whether they are a bicycle production date, or a fork manufacture date (so an unknown date before actual manufacture). We also don't know how many forks are replacements (we know they get damaged quite often).

Anyway, looking at the chart I've compiled, I've just noticed that bikes with an A in the centre of the code are generally 1939, B 1940, C 1941.

I have one 1938 fork date recorded, and that is just a serial number with no code.

In 1942 we move onto military bike G519 production. Their serial numbers start D, and they helpfully have 1942 stamped on the BB. I've read that D stood for Dayton, the brand name on the bike, but I'm thinking that may be a coincidence, and D is 1942.

From D, somewhere between June and Sept 1942, the letter changes to H for all Huffman bikes. This was a Government requirement, since headbadges were deleted, and the models were common, so Westfield went to W (for civilian bikes only) at about the same time.

H continues through to the end of my records in 1945.

I'm going to have to reorganise my listings, to see if that makes sense, but it's a job for later this week.

If what I've said is correct (and it's a work in progress, as you can tell), then HCW would be sometime in 1941. Sorry to have messed up.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## xplorUtah (Nov 25, 2020)

So after reading through this thread I am still at a loss. So I bow down to the masters and humbly ask for help.
It is a 26" Huffman Dayton serial #H472902 and I would like to know what year it is.
Any other info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2020)

xplorUtah said:


> So after reading through this thread I am still at a loss. So I bow down to the masters and humbly ask for help.
> It is a 26" Huffman Dayton serial #H472902 and I would like to know what year it is.
> Any other info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Early postwar. Can we see a pic of serial? I'm assuming underneath bottom bracket? V/ Shawn


----------



## xplorUtah (Nov 25, 2020)

Here you go. Its the best I can do right now. Also, is the front fender cut down? I am guessing , yes, but figured I would ask. And the rear rack, seems like it doesn't quite fit the aesthetic.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm thinking 1946-7. Rack is not original/correct for bike and front fender is cut. V/r Shawn


----------



## xplorUtah (Nov 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking 1946-7. Rack is not original/correct for bike and front fender is cut. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, I appreciate the help.  This is a great thread and community. I had a Zep and this site was a huge help. 
BTW, I like the Veteran quote in your signature line. USAF veteran myself.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 5, 2021)

Axlerod said:


> Does the *FBH* in the serial number narrow it down to Firestone or Belknap?
> I haven’t seen the *FBH* before.




The 3-characters Firestone F-codes, like “FBH” might indicate:
F = Firestone;
B = year 1940;
H = manufacturer Huffman.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking 1946-7. Rack is not original/correct for bike and front fender is cut. V/r Shawn



And a post war head badge 47


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 8, 2021)

Here is a new find just in time for my birthday coming up this weekend. Any help would be great!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 8, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Any help would be great!



Late 40, early 41.  Any traces that it once had a welded on kickstand?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 8, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Late 40, early 41.  Any traces that it once had a welded on kickstand?



I didn’t notice but I will check tonight


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Late 40, early 41.  Any traces that it once had a welded on kickstand?





Wards Guy.. said:


> I didn’t notice but I will check tonight



In that one pic it appears as thought it did.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 8, 2021)

I’m not up to speed on what years the welded kickstand appeared. Please enlighten me? Thanks for all your help


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 8, 2021)

The tank also has a light switch cut out on the bottom left.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 8, 2021)

Bump tank 41


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 9, 2021)

Have the welds on the frame


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Have the welds on the frameView attachment 1443613



If it had a welded stand then '40. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice! Thanks Shawn


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 9, 2021)

I think this is a great candidate for a OA bath. I see a lot of blue underneath waiting to pop… it would be my first time in the science lab😎


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I think this is a great candidate for a OA bath. I see a lot of blue underneath waiting to pop… it would be my first time in the science lab😎



OA is not going to bring out the blue, it looks like you are going to need to try to strip the red paint.  Please start with the mildest product first and then go down the line if the paint binder is resilient.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 11, 2021)

After further review a lot of the scratches are down to bare metal, I may just consider leaving it red. Something to think about but thank you everyone for the tips and info.Fred


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 16, 2021)

Wanted to know if I could add a Huffman La France Bicycle that I sold a few years back not knowing what I had. Sold it to a good friend of mine in Dallas, was curious on the year. Thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 16, 2021)

I only put tires and grips on this bike. Was sitting in a backyard in west Roanoke area when I found it. Went to a good guy…


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Wanted to know if I could add a Huffman La France Bicycle that I sold a few years back not knowing what I had. Sold it to a good friend of mine in Dallas, was curious on the year. Thanks in advance to everyone
> 
> View attachment 1447218
> 
> ...



1934 Motorbike


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 9, 2021)

1939 LaFrance


----------



## MightyQuinn (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi all. I have acquired a Huffman Dayton. Ser#. 0H130459 stamped on the seat clamp. Spring seat, Front and rear fenders. Not skip tooth. Rusty but I see green paint. I think it's a post war but if someone can let me know what year it may be. Thank you.


----------



## bloo (Feb 12, 2022)

1950

Chainwheel and probably the crank are Schwinn. Pedals are newer. Nice score! I like this one a lot.


----------



## stezell (Feb 12, 2022)

MightyQuinn said:


> Hi all. I have acquired a Huffman Dayton. Ser#. 0H130459 stamped on the seat clamp. Spring seat, Front and rear fenders. Not skip tooth. Rusty but I see green paint. I think it's a post war but if someone can let me know what year it may be. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1568943
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken the number you posted would have been used if it was stolen the serial number should be stamped on the bottom bracket. Chain wheel is from a Schwinn.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 12, 2022)

MightyQuinn said:


> Hi all. I have acquired a Huffman Dayton. Ser#. *0H130459* stamped on the *seat* *clamp*. Spring seat, Front and rear fenders. Not skip tooth. Rusty but I see green paint. I think it's a post war but if someone can let me know what year it may be. Thank you.



We have seen the serial numbers stamped on the seat post clamp on 1949 (and now) *1950* Huffman bicycles; I believe that they came stamped that way from the factory.

I was previously thinking that it was what some people like to call a “one year only” type of characteristic.

If I am not mistaken, the serial number you posted would have been used if the bicycle was produced just after 0H130458.

Not sure if there might be another date code stamped on the back of the forged fork crown?


----------



## MightyQuinn (Feb 12, 2022)

stezell said:


> If I'm not mistaken the number you posted would have been used if it was stolen the serial number should be stamped on the bottom bracket. Chain wheel is from a Schwinn.



What! Serious. But there isn't a stamp on bottom bracket.


----------



## bloo (Feb 12, 2022)

stezell said:


> If I'm not mistaken the number you posted would have been used if it was stolen the serial number should be stamped on the bottom bracket. Chain wheel is from a Schwinn.




Believe it or not, this is the serial number. It takes a while to read this whole thread, as it is 38 pages long, and it is a bit confusing too. Some of what we know was reverse engineered in this thread as it progressed, so in earlier parts of it there may be postings that are not quite correct. It is worth reading the whole thing if you are interested in this subject. @Archie Sturmer posted while I was typing this, and I couldn't remember which "one year" Huffman stamped the seat post clamp instead of the bottom bracket, but I was also thinking 1949, so I guess we have 2 years of that now.


----------



## MightyQuinn (Feb 12, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> We have seen the serial numbers stamped on the seat post clamp on 1949 (and now) *1950* Huffman bicycles; I believe that they came stamped that way from the factory.
> 
> I was previously thinking that it was what some people like to call a “one year only” type of characteristic.



Yeah that's more like it. I thought I saw a post somewhere that some years stamp was on post clamp. 1950 sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## bloo (Feb 12, 2022)

Even if Huffman thought this location was a good idea in 1949-50, it couldn't go on for long. Huffman would soon eliminate the seat post clamp.


----------



## stezell (Feb 12, 2022)

stezell said:


> If I'm not mistaken the number you posted would have been used if it was stolen the serial number should be stamped on the bottom bracket. Chain wheel is from a Schwinn.



I didn't say I knew everything and it's still a Schwinn chain wheel.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 12, 2022)

MightyQuinn said:


> Yeah that's more like it. I thought I saw a post somewhere that some years stamp was on post clamp. 1950 sounds good. Thanks.



*Tanks* for these 1950’s Huffman bicycles are made available from time to time for patient buyers.


----------



## bloo (Feb 12, 2022)

stezell said:


> I didn't say I knew everything and it's still a Schwinn chain wheel.




@stezell , I definitely did not mean to offend or say "youre wrong" or be a know it all here or anything like that. You are absolutely right that police departments did this, stamping numbers in all sorts of places, and Huffman's short excursion to the seat post clamp is downright weird and not widely known. I only know about it because I have read all 35+ pages of this thread (not recently) and almost everything if not everything the CABE has to offer about Huffman serial numbers. All the best.


----------



## stezell (Feb 12, 2022)

bloo said:


> @stezell , I definitely did not mean to offend or say "youre wrong" or be a know it all here or anything like that. You are absolutely right that police departments did this, stamping numbers in all sorts of places, and Huffman's short excursion to the seat post clamp is downright weird and not widely known. I only know about it because I have read all 35+ pages of this thread (not recently) and almost everything if not everything the CABE has to offer about Huffman serial numbers. All the best.



Oh you didn't bloo, I was just throwing in my 2 cents. I just get offended if nobody talks to me, lol!
Sean


----------



## MightyQuinn (Feb 12, 2022)

stezell said:


> I didn't say I knew everything and it's still a Schwinn chain wheel.



it's all good. I'm learning a lot here about my bikes and hope to contribute more.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 17, 2022)

My friends' Huffman roadster I built up for him years ago...Frame/fork were the only things together, he has the springer seat and kickstand for it. No headbadge holes visible.







Year estimate?


----------



## Mercian (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi @SKPC 

As a rough estimate, late 1940, early 1941. Built for Belknap Hardware Company.

Here is the closest I have listed to it in SN, a little before: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-year-and-model.155469/

Photo 5 shows a date coding seen on the reverse of the fork crown. This will give you a more accurate dating, since the bike can't have been built before the fork was made.

If you do find this number, please would you tell us here, since it helps build the database.

Best Regrards,

Adrian


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2022)

SKPC said:


> My friends' Huffman roadster I built up for him years ago...Frame/fork were the only things together, he has the springer seat and kickstand for it. No headbadge holes visible.
> View attachment 1681516
> View attachment 1681517
> Year estimate?



Does it have the welded kickstand mount?


----------



## SKPC (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks guys!  Here you go Shawn, very important request...  Fortunately, I have the kickstand hardware that was removed from the welded plate in a box in Utah somewhere. I need to get it back on the bike for sure.












.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Thanks guys!  Here you go Shawn, very important request...  Fortunately, I have the kickstand hardware that was removed from the welded plate in a box in Utah somewhere. I need to get it back on the bike for sure.
> View attachment 1681647
> View attachment 1681648
> .



December 1940 and this is a ‘40 model. V/r Shawn


----------



## Beads (Aug 22, 2022)

Two of my favourites. But sadly I only own the one!!!


----------



## Dutch9600 (Nov 6, 2022)

I believe this to be a Huffman, not sure of model, but I think it is 1945.


----------

